# Sandow's MITB Cash-In Discussion



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I would love to see a cash in tonight from Sandow on Cena's new WHC. Cena vs Sandow would be fresh, and before you all start shitting on this idea let me say a few things. First, Sandow can easily hang with Cena on the mic, and they go back to the OVW days. Next, I wouldn't mind Sandow playing the I'm better than you angle on Cena. Damien could talk about how stupid John Cena is, perhaps break out some old school report cards, SAT test, or take jabs at Cena dresses like he is still in High School. Finally, it's the WHC, and Cena is the perfect rub for Damien. Cashing in on Cena, and then following that up with a win over him at Survivor Series. Sandow could claim to be the only man to never lose to John Cena.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Sandow cash in???*

good call


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Sandow cash in???*

:sandow


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Sandow cash in???*

Looks like he is!!


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Sandow cash in???*

He needs to win, and then Cena goes on the shelf. Cena isn't staying around. Sandow is going to carry the "B" show as top heel, as he should.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Sandow cash in???*

Sandow job incoming so Seamen can overcome the odds again


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Sandow cash in???*

If Cena wins we riot


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Cena is definitely winning this I know it


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Cena-Sandow*

Take the belt off Cena & put it on Sandow. That's best for business.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Cena-Sandow*

Gret thred


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Sandow cash in???*

The only thing I can think of that would have made this better would have been HBK coming out as the referee.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Sandow's cash-in*

That Doctor will throw the towel in on Cena, and Sandow wins the gold. Cheap, but logical in this case.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Sandow's cash-in*

Sandow beating Cena would be great for his career, but, whether you like The Champ or not, would definitely be bad for business.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Sandow's cash-in*

This makes Sandow look very weak struggling vs a one armed Cena like forreal


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sandow's cash-in*



ZachS22 said:


> This makes Sandow look very weak struggling vs a one armed Cena like forreal


It's Cena in a title match. Sandow doesn't look weak at all.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Sandow's cash-in*

JESUS SHITFUCK I SURE DIDN'T EXPECT ALL THOSE ODDS TO BE OVERCAME NOPE NUH UH SURE DIDN'T WHAT A SHOCKER


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*DAMIEN SANDOW FANS, VOICE YOUR ANGER!*

OMG, SO SO ANGRY :cussin:


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Sandow's cash-in*

Great match! Sandow just elevated his career just by losing that match.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

*Inb4*

"There's reports of heat on Damien Sandow."


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

How you all didn't see that is beyond me.


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Sandow's Cash-In Discussion*

Superman vs Jobberman. Let us know how that works out.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*One Arm Boxer...*

just can't get any better than this....Super Cena beat Sandow with one arm.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Sandow's Cash-In Discussion*

:cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3


----------



## ryu (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Sandow's Cash-In Discussion*

what the hell? what was the point from cashing in then if he had to loose ??


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Sandow's Cash-In Discussion*

I thought I would be mad, but I'm laughing so much at this. What else did you expect?


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Sandow's Cash-In Discussion*

Fuck this shit


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Sandow's Cash-In Discussion*

Well fuck. You guys wanted the belt off ADR and look what happened...


----------



## Booker T Sucka (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: DAMIEN SANDOW FANS, VOICE YOUR ANGER!*

Haha Super Cena is a beast!


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: One Arm Boxer...*

fuck that bitch and i hope he leaves for good. useless idiot.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Sandow's Cash-In Discussion*

I'm happy, Sandow wasn't built up at all, Cena is a credible champion.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Sandow's Cash-In Discussion*

Cena and Sandow the only 2 people to ever fail at cashing it :mark: _it was planned all along!]/i]_


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: One Arm Boxer...*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## apathyjerk (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Sandow's Cash-In Discussion*

On the one hand, Sandow doing as well as he did against Cena (even one armed) could make him look better, if only because it's Cena, who we expect to be near unbeatable even when injured. On the other hand, feels like a waste of a cash in. I just hope something good comes of it for Sandow.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: One Arm Boxer...*

Dem busy mods tonight :lmao :lmao


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*WWE really?*

did they honestly just make cena retain like come on i cant fucking believe this shit!


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Sandow's Cash-In Discussion*

Not watching RAW (on DVR)...so did my prediction come true that Sandow would unsuccessfully cash in the MItB briefcase?


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Sandow's Cash-In Discussion*

Yes he is back... burying more young talent. What a waste. Monday Night Football time.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Sandow's Cash-In Discussion*

The one question I have is why even bother giving him the contract? Seriously, why? Pointless.


----------



## awwe1 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Sandow's Cash-In Discussion*

I'm actually not upset about it. I like Cena but even if I didn't, he makes the WHC relevant again. And Sandow had a great match with him. Him losing can also set up a good heel push for him if he "snaps" after he lost, getting himself a mean streak and going on a decent win streak, eventually challenging Cena at a PPV.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Sandow's Cash-In Discussion*



braajeri said:


> Not watching RAW (on DVR)...so did my prediction come true that Sandow would unsuccessfully cash in the MItB briefcase?


Aye, he lost to a Cena with not just an arm inury, but also a knee injury he sustained during the match.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, on the bright side, that was probably the best Sandow match ever and certainly the biggest of his career, but yeah, its all down hill form here


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking waste of time.. I am all for Cena adding credibility back to the title, but not making Sandow look weak as shit (which he has done for a year anyway)


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Sandow's cash-in*



ZachS22 said:


> This makes Sandow look very weak struggling vs a one armed Cena like forreal


Only monster heels should be made to look especially strong.

I swear, true heel work is a lost art to the Internet. They shouldn't be booked like faces. And y'all wonder why almost no heels are getting heat nowadays.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sandow will find a loophole in the contract. He's smart, remember?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Nothing against Sandow but he should have lost. Cena is going on a lengthy reign and there's no point of Sandow teasing a cash in for months on end.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is it bad? He will have a program with cena and actually get over. Or sry cenawinslol.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

And they say HHH buries people. Fuck you. Cena buries way more fucking people


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Typical WWE


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

John cena is coooooooool !!!!!

im thrilled they wasted Sandow in a match like this !!!


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

So glad I never really saw Sandow as a future main-eventer, 'cause if I did I'd be really pissed right now.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

fuck this company, fuck john cena, seriously let mods warn me or whatever but he should no longer exist, mother fucking piece of shit


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Sandow's Cash-In Discussion*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> The one question I have is why even bother giving him the contract? Seriously, why? Pointless.


I seriously think they wanted to start a Sandow-Rhodes feud but it just didn't work out for whatever reason (mostly lack of good writing). It was simply a matter of time before Sandow lost on a cash-in. What better person to lose it to than super Cena.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

My sides :lmao :lol


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Back to being a low card comedy jobber for Sandow.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Guys he wasn't ready and He'll be like Jack Swagger when he won the WHC


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sandow was supposed to put over Cody, but the angle sucked and he ended up being the first ever "lameduck" Money in the Bank contract winner


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Sandow will find a loophole in the contract. He's smart, remember?


Would love it and I love the idea of this feud already.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

You guys need to be patient. There's a bigger picture. Let's just wait and see what happens. This is just clearly a step for the ultimate payoff at Wrestlemania where Sandow will get his revenge on Cena. Just need to be patient, guys and wait and see.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'll second everyone else here;

As long as this produces something positive and a re-push for Sadnow, I'm fine.

But if they're just burying Sandow I swear.

This is why the death of WCW and ECW makes WWE terrible; it's like they have no serious competition now which gives them the ability to do this stupid shit and force us to tune back in, since TNA is bankrupt and ROH is impossible to find.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

It feels like they've lost faith in Sandow, so they've got the cash-in out of the way and moved on. 

I mean he destroyed Cena pre match but then couldn't carry that into the match, the AA looked weak to say the least... plus also the fact that he's cash in was rather underwhelming. 

Of course I could just be looking into things to deeply as per usual haha.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

John Hogan is running wild


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

vanboxmeer said:


> You guys need to be patient. There's a bigger picture. Let's just wait and see what happens. This is just clearly a step for the ultimate payoff at Wrestlemania where Sandow will get his revenge on Cena. Just need to be patient, guys and wait and see.


Damian Sandow is not Daniel Bryan. Sandow wont get his big pay off. Cena buries everyone plain and simple.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

The bit that pisses me off is that Sandow was clearly used to put Cena over, they went overkill with the overcoming the odds bullshit during the match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> You guys need to be patient. There's a bigger picture. Let's just wait and see what happens. This is just clearly a step for the ultimate payoff at Wrestlemania where Sandow will get his revenge on Cena. Just need to be patient, guys and wait and see.


Cena/Orton title unification, Cena even randomly mentioned him in his opening promo, its so happening, Sandow will be lucky to be on the pre-show of Mania


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Stone Hot said:


> Damian Sandow is not Daniel Bryan. Sandow wont get his big pay off. Cena buries everyone plain and simple.


No, Damien Sandow is clearly going to win the Rumble and go to Mania and beating Cena clean.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> You guys need to be patient. There's a bigger picture. Let's just wait and see what happens. This is just clearly a step for the ultimate payoff at Wrestlemania where Sandow will get his revenge on Cena. Just need to be patient, guys and wait and see.


LOL


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> You guys need to be patient. There's a bigger picture. Let's just wait and see what happens. This is just clearly a step for the ultimate payoff at Wrestlemania where Sandow will get his revenge on Cena. Just need to be patient, guys and wait and see.


Quite possibly the greatest post of all time.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Crock of shit!!!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Remember to keep buying each PPV until then though, just in case.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cena vs Sandow is not happening at Mania, this is such crazy talk, Sandow might work with him on houseshows, that's it


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

why are people thinking this will mean a repush for sandow? are you not aware of WWE's history? did Ziggler enter the main event after his burial?, what makes you think sandow will mean anything after this?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Falkono said:


> John Hogan is running wild


These anti-CENA jokes are horrible. This younger generation of haters is just...wow


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

someone deleted my other thread and posts where did it go here?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

fuck this gay earth


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fucking disgraceful.

This'd better lead to a Daniel Bryan at WM 28 esque situation.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

vanboxmeer said:


> No, Damien Sandow is clearly going to win the Rumble and go to Mania and beating Cena clean.


Yea maybe in the WWE 2K14 video game but not for real


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

That was one of the most obvious burials I've ever seen in my entire fucking life.

Sandow is DONE. Jesus christ WWE and Cena fpalm.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

i really thought Sandow was HHH guy


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cena has still got it (da shovel) 

:cena3


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Stone Hot said:


> Yea maybe in the WWE 2K14 video game but not for real


Mr. Damien is also going to win the Rumble WHILE playing the video game at the same time. Just need to wait and see. This is the biggest rub ever, facing Cena at Mania and getting that payoff.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, I guess I need a new sig.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

did sandow win ONCE as the MITB holder?

why the fuck do they keep burying the wrong people


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Crusade said:


> That was one of the most obvious burials I've ever seen in my entire fucking life.
> 
> Sandow is DONE. Jesus christ WWE and Cena fpalm.


You bury a guy by repeatedly jobbing him out to low carders like Ziggler, Tons of Funk and R-Truth and by keeping him off of tv. Giving a guy a world title match, against the biggest star no less, and giving him the opportunity to look as credible as a heel should for the FIRST TIME in his so far insignificant career isn't a burial.

When will the Internet learn the meaning of that word?


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

Here's my idea. Cena loses to Roman Reigns in a tables match at TLC with the Shield taking Cena on 3 on 1 and Cena almost getting the win before being speared through a table. Then the Shield use numbers game tactics to retain for a while and appear invulnerable to the cash in, during this time build up Sandow as a potential face. Then after a massive Shield match at Wrestlemania Sandow comes out. Beats all three of them with a chair, cashes in, beats Reigns.


----------



## MDollaz (Feb 25, 2008)

I won't call it a burial, but seriously Sandow couldn't beat a one legged one armed John Cena?


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

obby said:


> did sandow win ONCE as the MITB holder?
> 
> why the fuck do they keep burying the wrong people


You missed the pre-show?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

indeed

was that it?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> You bury a guy by repeatedly jobbing him out to low carders like Ziggler, Tons of Funk and R-Truth and by keeping him off of tv. Giving a guy a world title match, against the biggest star no less, and giving him the opportunity to look as credible as a heel should for the FIRST TIME in his so far insignificant career isn't a burial.
> 
> When will the Internet learn the meaning of that word?


The guy went against an injured Cena cashing in a MITB contract which WWE parade around as a guaranteed ticket to the world title and he still got his ass handed to him. He couldn't beat a Cena who had effectively one arm and one leg. This wasn't an earned and built up world title match to give Sandow a rub, this was out of the blue with little to no build with Sandow having the clear advantage after attacking Cena before even cashing in and yet he was still made to look like an absolute geek losing like he did.

If that isn't a burial, I don't know what the fuck is.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> You bury a guy by repeatedly jobbing him out to low carders like Ziggler, Tons of Funk and R-Truth and by keeping him off of tv. Giving a guy a world title match, against the biggest star no less, and giving him the opportunity to look as credible as a heel should for the FIRST TIME in his so far insignificant career isn't a burial.
> 
> When will the Internet learn the meaning of that word?


I got some bad news for ya...
They DID job him out week after week to at least a few of those guys and or others on a similar level..
That match make him look like a schmuck unable to beat a one armed man with a hurt knee in the end..
I am not one to call a "burial" very often, but Sandow is on his way to a world of shit.


#BadNewsHawkke


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

:berried:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

If you think Damien Sandow was buried, you clearly have no idea what the word means and should keep your stupidity to yourself.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Rockstar said:


> If you think Damien Sandow was buried, you clearly have no idea what the word means and should keep your stupidity to yourself.





Crusade said:


> The guy went against an injured Cena cashing in a MITB contract which WWE parade around as a guaranteed ticket to the world title and he still got his ass handed to him. He couldn't beat a Cena who had effectively one arm and one leg. This wasn't an earned and built up world title match to give Sandow a rub, this was out of the blue with little to no build with Sandow having the clear advantage after attacking Cena before even cashing in and yet he was still made to look like an absolute geek losing like he did.
> 
> If that isn't a burial, I don't know what the fuck is.



.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Well he's done. Maybe a miracle could help him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Very good match, but I was never convinced that Cena was going to lose, and the whole Sandow MITB victory was now a complete and utter waste. 

They have him win it, do nothing with him, have him lose almost all his matches, and then he loses the cash in? 

The POINT?!?!?! WHAT WAS IT!?!?!?!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

MizisWWE said:


> And Sandow looked more credible in that match than he ever has in a wwe ring, while at the same time this is a career defining moment for Sandow that should propel him to climb the ladder over and gain credibility so that when he wins the big one he will be better than his run of the mill resume padded peers.
> 
> Thats best for business right there
> 
> ...





Boxes-With-Gods said:


> This is how stars were booked when there were stars. It's amazing how a large portion of our Internet community criticize the booking of failures like the Miz and ADR but want to repeat the same mistakes again and again and again so that their favorites can have one moment that will be as irrelevant as Ziggler's cash in, months from now.


Dedicated to all of the simpletons who don't understand the meaning of the phrase "buried". 

You're welcome :sandow


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

No I didn't want the match to happen at all because it does NOTHING for either man and makes Sandow look even worse.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The funny thing is I was just thinking yesterday that Sandow was probably going to lose when he cashes in.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

DarkSide256 said:


> :berried


*Pretty much sums up the situation no matter how you look at it. Also let's get this out of the way early. John Cena did not bury anyone. The Booking and "Creative Team" did that better than anyone. 

If this is not burial probably nothing is....sure of course let that creative teach me a lesson and prove how wrong I am. I'm up for it for them to shut me up. 

I'll be right here every week either way:cheer.

And I actually had high hopes in the beginning that if they don't bury Sandow when the match started they could have made a star...Just like they did with Edge in early 06. 

It seems like someone in the back really doesn't like him though so obviously all the bad feelings startd flowing around which of course started make sense when 1,2,3 was finished and the match won. 

Damien Sawndow will be forever known as first guy who's dream has been crushed by that Briefcase. I'm sure more than one funny gif will be made and we won't have to see that otracious briefcase anymore...so it's not all lose tonight.*


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Crusade said:


> The guy went against an injured Cena cashing in a MITB contract which WWE parade around as a guaranteed ticket to the world title and he still got his ass handed to him. He couldn't beat a Cena who had effectively one arm and one leg. This wasn't an earned and built up world title match to give Sandow a rub, this was out of the blue with little to no build with Sandow having the clear advantage after attacking Cena before even cashing in and yet he was still made to look like an absolute geek losing like he did.
> 
> If that isn't a burial, I don't know what the fuck is.


It was to put cena over. You shouldn't be suprised, it's nothing against sandow but you gotta feed cena some.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

feel bad for sandow.....


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

I know some IWC folks love Sandow but he is woefully one dimensional. He is good at playing his character and...that's it. He is the definition of generic in the ring, and he doesn't look like a threat to anyone. I know some of you want to see him in the upper card, but he won't be. He is a jobber, plain and simple.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

You just have to be patient and wait and see. He'll definitely get that revenge on Cena and pin him with his finisher that no one knows is his finisher. At WM30 of all places too, that's a MASSIVE push.


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

Smashed my directv remote into a thousand pieces. So sick of this super cena bs


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

HollywoodHoganNWO said:


> Smashed my directv remote into a thousand pieces. So sick of this super cena bs


:ti

Guys listen to vanboxmeer, he knows his stuff.


----------



## slatersgonnaslate (Jul 13, 2012)

John Cena is a Kunt and he has killed whatever magic was left in WWE. He would AA every one of those make a wish kids to keep hold of the spotlight. I hope his career continue to mimmick Hogans in that he becomes a washed up delusional has been who we can all point and laugh at


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is what I thought of the cash in. Posted this in a different thread.



Oliver-94 said:


> Wouldn't say Sandow got buried as I think this will lead to a future title win but my god, they did ruin the chance to make this the most unpredictable and best successful cash in. Cena did well, as he was expected to, in the match. Selling the injury and also making sure not to use his injured arm when on the offense but this sort of booking annoys me. It took Sandow a brutal beatdown before the match, two finishers, attacks on the arm including a cross face yet Cena still overcomes that. Still a good match and the best for Mr Sandow.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank fucking Lord Sandow won. No more zero to WHC reigns please.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

As annoyed as I was, this might actually lead to better things. More aggressive, obsessive-Sandow vs. injured Cena feud with Damien ultimately winning. If Sandow does win the title from Cena I 100% guarantee you most of the "fuck you Cena you kant (despite the fact that he doesn't book the stuff. Kayfabe much?) will turn and say this was a stroke of genius that led to a satisfying push with Sandow going over"


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sandow had a great fuckin match though. Hopefully management sees that at least.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

slatersgonnaslate said:


> John Cena is a Kunt and he has killed whatever magic was left in WWE. He would AA every one of those make a wish kids to keep hold of the spotlight. I hope his career continue to mimmick Hogans in that he becomes a washed up delusional has been who we can all point and laugh at


And this is why WWE fans aren't taken seriously


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Cena wins. What a shock...


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

he was beyond buried, because fans will never take him seriously now. He couldn't beat a man who just came off of "career threatening surgery" and came back after 2 months and isn't 100%, who just had a HIAC match last night, who barely has use of one of his arms in storyline, and was beat down pre-match with a chair and steps on his injured arm. 

Despite all that Cena still came back and pinned him cleanly.. possibly some of the worst booking in wrestling history. I'm not saying I wanted to see Sandow win the title tonight but they should've just had him tease cashing it in instead of doing this. The message sent is Damien Sandow cannot beat an injured Cena on his worst day. Definition of buried, and I turned the show off after it happened in disgust.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Sandow losing was a correct decision. He has zero credibility and would've made the title look shit than it already is.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Sandow losing was a correct decision. He has zero credibility and would've made the title look shit than it already is.


It would be pretty bad if he had won right now, since he certainly didn't have any credibility, agreed. 

But my main question is, why did they have him cash in tonight? Why not build him up for a while and have him cash in in successfully later?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Sandow losing was a correct decision. He has zero credibility and would've made the title look shit than it already is.


 Agree but then again, you got to question the 'creative' team on why he had zero credibility. Plus, Sandow failed to beat an injured Cena. Just seems strange that other MITB winners have been booked like crap yet still won the title at the end.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Honestly.I'm glad Cena retained,the WHC title needs credibility and like it or not Cena is the most credible World Champion we've had since...well since forever lol. Sandow would of just continued to be a mid carder who got jobbed out with the title, sad but true.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

The match was great and result was fine, the only thing I found stupid was that after Sandow cashed in, he had to wait for a commercial break before the match could start.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> And this is why WWE fans aren't taken seriously


Implying we ever could be taken seriously...

I don't know why everyone is so anal over this. Surely by now you know what to expect? I just laugh it off to be honest, it's become hilarious to me.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> It would be pretty bad if he had won right now, since he certainly didn't have nay credibility, agreed.
> 
> But my main question is, why did they have him cash in tonight? Why not build him up for a while and have him cash in in successfully later?


WWE books every smackdown MITB winner like this...

-Win the Mitb.
-Job to everyone.
-Cash in on random PPV/Raw with zero credibility and momentum.

So fucking stupid.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I think that means they have big plans for the title in the next year. We can expect a Cena WHC reign through WM which either leads to a unification match or a WHC match between a part timer or established main eventer. A Sandow reign just wasn't in the cards.. they're trying to rehab the championship.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> WWE books every smackdown MITB winner like this...
> 
> -Win the Mitb.
> -Job to everyone.
> ...


That's true, my main post was highlighting the incompetence of Creative. This seems simple, but they still screw it up. They should have built him up, but could you expect that from them?

No. :no:


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

I dont care what the internet fans think but cena holding the title it what it needs right now he will push it back up regardless of what people on here think of him he makes the title interesting again which is great since its not been interesting for awhile now... so lets hope cena brings it back up and gives it to someone who can run with it... lets think of the positives guys


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Finlay12 said:


> I dont care what the internet fans think but cena holding the title it what it needs right now he will push it back up regardless of what people on here think of him he makes the title interesting again which is great since its not been interesting for awhile now... so lets hope cena brings it back up and gives it to someone who can run with it... lets think of the positives guys


The prestige of the title wouldn't rely on ONE man if it weren't for remarkably stupid booking decisions exemplified by the match tonight. Sandow, despite hitting all of his finishers, failed to beat a crippled man on one leg AND with an injured arm. No one is asking for Sandow to manhandle Cena, but this superhero booking has played a big role in killing the majority of the company's roster. Same thing happened to Ziggler in late 2012-early 2013, and I have no idea why anyone would think that this is leading to Sandow becoming a star on the roster. In a couple of months, he'll be lucky to even make it on the PPV panel. He deserves better though.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

I agree with others asking why did he cash in now without being built up. I hope they have plans for him.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

My reaction when watching the end of the match:


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Cena is a demi-god!


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Cena would no sell cancer or paralysis. 

If the grim reaper himself came for him he would AA it and still smile like a fool.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I don't even know where to start. Now that I'm on a computer, I suppose I can now address everything and explain why all the people who say Sandow wasn't buried, are totally fucking wrong. But before that, let me just say to get this out of the way, yes, I am a huge Sandow mark (if you haven't seen any of my previous posts, or my username/sig), and yes, I'm pretty butt-hurt right now. But with good reason.

Damien Sandow was absolutely buried tonight. It wasn't who he lost to, but the circumstances around him losing that made this loss his worst thus far... yeah, even worse than that roll-up against Santino a few weeks ago. At least that was a fluke of a win. Cena soundly defeated Damien Sandow. Under normal circumstances, if this match was Cena at 100% and it went down almost exactly as it did (at least in terms of back and fourth offense between the two), this would've been a great rub for Sandow. Hell, if Cena competed in a 5-10 match, won, and then Sandow cashed in and lost... it wouldn't have been good, but it wouldn't have been as ridiculous as what tonight was. They somehow managed to exceed my expectations of disappointment in Sandow eventually cashing in and failing. Sandow has been getting jobbed out left and right for about a year now, but after winning the MITB there was a light at the end of the tunnel. That light was that Sandow was practically guaranteed to be World Champion. Now while the title itself doesn't mean much of anything, it at least would give Sandow TV time every week and he'd be somewhat credible because of it. Then they could focus on building him back up rather than constantly try and fail to push and get Del Rio over. Sandow is someone who got decent heat facing BRODUS FUCKING CLAY, Del Rio couldn't get over feuding with Punk and Bryan combined right now. But I digress...

So back to the match itself, Sandow looked good out there. He looked great getting the better of Cena pre-match and absolutely assaulting that arm. He looked brilliant for doing that and cashing in as Cena basically only had one arm at that point. Sandow couldn't lose... I mean he shouldn't have lost. He went toe to toe with Cena, sure. But it was against a one-armed Cena. He didn't even dominate the match, but rather it was pretty back and fourth with maybe Sandow having a slight edge. Again, the problem is that Cena's tricep by the time the match started should've been re-injured and he shouldn't have been able to put up a fight at all. But he did. Not only that, but he kicked out of everything Sandow threw at him. Every signature and finisher Sandow had/has, and Cena still kept kicking out. The only somewhat decent thing to happen for Sandow is it was a second AA that ended the match. But at the end of the day, he couldn't beat a crippled man. I don't care if it was Cena, that's a huge burial if I've ever seen one.

People talk about Sandow not being ready... well this is exactly why he's "not ready". Had he been successful here, he would've looked not only like a genius, but extremely vicious and credible. He didn't wait for Cena to wrestle a match and then pick the bones, Sandow did all the dirty work to put Cena in a vulnerable position. That pre-match assault made him credible. The loss took everything good that came from the assault and flushed it down the toilet. He's now the first person to cash-in and get pinned and he looks even less credible than before. And this match is proof that the whole "he's not ready because he's not a good worker" is balls as well. You give the man the time and the spotlight and he shines in the ring. He looked brilliant out there and it's arguably the best MITB cash-in match ever. We already know how great he is on the mic, he's charismatic, he can get over, and he can make his gimmick work in comedy situations or in serious situations. But tonight he proved he can go in the ring. He's the full package and the best WWE has right now imho. Him "not being ready" is simply a way of saying "WWE doesn't book him correctly"... but yet, he looked more ready than anyone when he smashed that chair onto Cena's arm on the steel steps. 

Sandow cashing in and losing was completely and 100% the wrong move. If he wasn't going to win it from Cena ever, wait until Cena loses the belt to someone and then cash-in and win. If WWE doesn't start booking Sandow as a serious threat now and build him up to becoming World Champion in a year or so, then fuck this company. He's shown he can do it all. As devastating as the loss to crippled-Cena was, it could just be the catapult WWE needs to launch Sandow's character into the next level. Make this loss effect him so much that he just becomes an intense beast in the ring who can't be stopped. Sandow has the size to make it believable (he might be a bit chubby, but it'd still work).

Knowing WWE... he'll probably just be jobbing full-time in a year's time while Del Rio is on World Title reign number 5 or 6.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree that he wasn't ready yet. But, hitting all of your finisher/trademark moves on a one
armed man and having him kickout out of each and everyone of them is just a major burial. Add on that, that Cena is just coming back from an injury/surgery, and that Sandow destroyed Cena's shoulder before the cash-in and that Cena STILL won, and WOW, just wow. 

Complete and utter :buried

I agree that he wasn't ready, but he could have just held onto it up until the deadline and cash it in then. This was not only saying "No thanks" to Sandow it was saying "LOL, you suck, here's a nice parting gift." Just a brutal :buried

EDIT: Or what Sandrone said right above me.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Cena's promo beforehand when he was trying to talk all street was just cringe-worthy.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't see why people are mad. Cena saved us from another boring WHC by beating Sandow. I doubt Sandow's reign would've been any more interesting than ADR's.



The Sandrone said:


> I don't even know where to start. Now that I'm on a computer, I suppose I can now address everything and explain why all the people who say Sandow wasn't buried, are totally fucking wrong. But before that, let me just say to get this out of the way, yes, I am a huge Sandow mark (if you haven't seen any of my previous posts, or my username/sig), and yes, I'm pretty butt-hurt right now. But with good reason.
> 
> Damien Sandow was absolutely buried tonight. It wasn't who he lost to, but the circumstances around him losing that made this loss his worst thus far... yeah, even worse than that roll-up against Santino a few weeks ago. At least that was a fluke of a win. Cena soundly defeated Damien Sandow. Under normal circumstances, if this match was Cena at 100% and it went down almost exactly as it did (at least in terms of back and fourth offense between the two), this would've been a great rub for Sandow. Hell, if Cena competed in a 5-10 match, won, and then Sandow cashed in and lost... it wouldn't have been good, but it wouldn't have been as ridiculous as what tonight was. They somehow managed to exceed my expectations of disappointment in Sandow eventually cashing in and failing. Sandow has been getting jobbed out left and right for about a year now, but after winning the MITB there was a light at the end of the tunnel. That light was that Sandow was practically guaranteed to be World Champion. Now while the title itself doesn't mean much of anything, it at least would give Sandow TV time every week and he'd be somewhat credible because of it. Then they could focus on building him back up rather than constantly try and fail to push and get Del Rio over. Sandow is someone who got decent heat facing BRODUS FUCKING CLAY, Del Rio couldn't get over feuding with Punk and Bryan combined right now. But I digress...
> 
> ...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Londrick said:


>


Can't wait for Wrestlemania 35 to end like that!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Should send the cops over to check on pyro.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I wouldn't say Sandow was buried _that badly_. He bailed out of the ring after an FU the first time which is not something jobbers get to do. He countered the 5 knuckle shuffle (I don't recall if even The Rock did that) and controlled a large portion of the match. Sure, it made him look bad to lose clean to an injured Cena but the match was great, he wasn't flat out squashed which is something SuperCena is never above so there should be light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Missed it live... thank god. This is what the WWE does... bury everyone for their precious golden boy and continually fucking themselves over with their own booking that I'm beginning to think we might have passed the point of no return. I don't know if anyone trusts the WWE anymore and if that trust can ever be regained after nearly a decade of this superman schtick that played itself dead with Hogan over 20 years ago...... seriously, WWE is stupid.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Smarks never fail. Sandow can barely get a reaction with live crowds, but he's worshipped on the forumz. That match is probably the only memorable thing Sandow's ever done.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> Can't wait for Wrestlemania 35 to end like that!


35, 36, 37, 42, so on and so on..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I wouldn't say Sandow was buried _that badly_. He bailed out of the ring after an FU the first time which is not something jobbers get to do. He countered the 5 knuckle shuffle (I don't recall if even The Rock did that) and controlled a large portion of the match. Sure, it made him look bad to lose clean to an injured Cena but the match was great, he wasn't flat out squashed which is something SuperCena is never above so there should be light at the end of the tunnel.


If Sandow didn't fuck up Cena's shoulder with the steps before the match, I could 'let it go,' so to speak. But Sandow beating on Cena's shoulder before the match puts it over the top for me. Doesn't matter much to me, because while I don't dislike Sandow, and I'm not a huge fan of his either. Still though, just not good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> Can't wait for Wrestlemania 35 to end like that!


35? That's being a bit modest. More like 50.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i hope pyro is still alive :sad:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Would have lol'd so hard if Cena made Sandow tap to the STF by by completely locking it in like he was never injured in the first place. Even though the ending was lame, Cena did a great job of selling imo.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't call say buried, but really this cash-in made absolutely no sense. No build up, no credibility, nothing. Were we honestly going to believe that a guy who has been losing ever since winning the briefcase was going to beat the face of the WWE? Absolutely not and even with a "good" match with Cena, where does that leave Sandow? Nothing because to the non-smark fans, it's just another match that Sandow lost and another that Cena won.

And honestly, this whole "Oh this will be good for Sandow even though he lost be patient", didn't we all say the same thing about Ziggler? How'd he do in his match last night?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

M.S.I.I. said:


> Smarks never fail. Sandow can barely get a reaction with live crowds, but he's worshipped on the forumz. That match is probably the only memorable thing Sandow's ever done.


:favre


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol can you imagine the spotlight and prestige the WHC would have if Sandow beat Cena? Good that he lost. Now yeah, at first glance it seems like a burial. But actually, this is the best thing that's happened to Sandow since his MITB win.

Firstly, he didn't attack like a coward to cash in. He came out and challenged Cena and put on a hell of a fight. This loss will motivate him to get more aggressive, develop a mean streak, win more matches and thus get more over. Most of the casuals don't react to Sandow. At all. Now, with some new direction due to this loss, he will get them to care.

He will get a future title shot at the Rumble or some other ppv. And then, when he finally wins, it will be a bigger deal and they will have a big star on their hands. Also, the WHC remains more credible that way. Have some patience and see Sandow become the superstar we know he can be.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how despite having a supposedly injured triceps/shoulder, he still managed to use his dreaded flying shoulderblock and did the AA AND kicked out of each and everyone of Sandow's signature and finishing moves.

:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> I wouldn't call say buried, but really this cash-in made absolutely no sense. No build up, no credibility, nothing. Were we honestly going to believe that a guy who has been losing ever since winning the briefcase was going to beat the face of the WWE? Absolutely not and even with a "good" match with Cena, where does that leave Sandow? Nothing because to the non-smark fans, it's just another match that Sandow lost and another that Cena won.
> 
> *And honestly, this whole "Oh this will be good for Sandow even though he lost be patient", didn't we all say the same thing about Ziggler? How'd he do in his match last night?*




Great point, I never even thought of that. That immediately puts to bed that mindset.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> I like how despite having a supposedly injured triceps/shoulder, he still managed to use his dreaded flying shoulderblock and did the AA AND kicked out of each and everyone of Sandow's signature and finishing moves.
> 
> :lmao


Nothing stops the Cenation! No injury will come in our way! Rise above the hate! 

:cena3





















:troll


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

There was no reason whatsoever to kill Damien Sandow like they did tonight.

No shit Sandow wasn't ready. Since when the fuck did the MITB HAVE to be cashed in tonight? He had until fucking July of 2014. He didn't even get a fucking Raw main event out of it. Was this gonna make Sandow into a main event star? No. But yhey could have gotten a solid upper midcard player out of it, but instead they threw away the MITB and threw away Sandow like young whores throw babies into dumpsters.

Sandow looks like an absolute geek. 

Spends 5 minutes beating an already injured man with stairs and chairs, cashes in, said man injures his leg, and then he gets pinned clean. It took Sandow 15 minutes to wear an already 50% healthy Cena down to where he could even hit a signature move. That's fucking disgraceful.

Like, at least have Sandow kick out of 1 FU or get to the ropes during the STFU so some kind of goodness could be salvaged for Sandow. 

Cena didn't even have the decency to kick out at 2.999 at any point. Neck breaker? Kicks out at 1.9. Full nelson slam? Kicks out at 2.3. Crossface? He just stands up as if nobody was even on him.

and for those saying Sandow wasn't buried and that we should wait and see: go fuck yourself. I was told to wait and see when Christian got fucked when he dropped the world title to Orton in 2 days... and guess what? It's been 2 years and I am still waiting for the payoff. It smelled like shit then, and it smells like shit now. There was no fucking payoff, just like there will be no payoff here.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Isn't Cody gonna be pissed? I thought he was fighting for the contract or something, they scrapped that story-line.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The amount of Cena dick sucking from the commentators is pretty sickening. 

Thought the match was pretty good actually, but Sandow not being able to beat a one armed, and one legged Cena at the end is just fpalm


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> The amount of Cena dick sucking from the commentators is pretty :mark:.
> 
> Thought the match was pretty good actually, but Sandow not being able to beat a one armed, and one legged Cena at the end is just :mark:.


FIXED.

:cena4


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Raw_was_War said:


> Isn't Cody gonna be pissed? I thought he was fighting for the contract or something, they scrapped that story-line.


THe MITB contract? that got scrapped when he got fired iirc.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> *The amount of Cena dick sucking from the commentators* is pretty sickening.
> 
> Thought the match was pretty good actually, but Sandow not being able to beat a one armed, and one legged Cena at the end is just fpalm


They aren't the only ones who like to perform the fellatio on him.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

My god, going threw the Raw thread after all this went down was just amazing. Wrestling still brings out the emotions!


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Anyone who thinks this was in any way good for Sandow is an idiot. He was just fed to Cena for no reason.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Two points:

1) The WHC needs more credibility, so I can understand keeping it on Cena, but:

2) Just imagine the heat casuals would have for Sandow if he ruined Cena's return to Raw. He would instantaneously be considered as a top heel in the company, even with the Authority angle. People would Vickie Guerrero-hate him. And he would be the new IWC hero.

I can agree with both sides, but the benefit for Sandow would have been absolutely gigantic and the WHC would have benefitted from his status as a top heel(not forcefed ADR "top heel"). AND he has the mic skills to keep heat upon himself consistently.

Fuck creative. What interest can there be in a product where Cena ALWAYS wins?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Eternity* said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> He will get a future title shot at the Rumble or some other ppv. And then, when he finally wins, it will be a bigger deal and they will have a big star on their hands.












That's gonna be you in January. And they could've just waited till then. He didn't have to cash in the briefcase on Raw tonight. It definitely hurt him to lose to a nearly immobilized Cena.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Winning the WHC at this point would be career suicide for Sandow. And the belt would go down the shitter again. He shouldn't have won now, but atleast by challenging Cena beforehand and putting up a good fight, he looks strong. So yeah, when he eventually does win, it will be better.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Sandow the 1st person to do the ambush cash-in and FAIL .....LOL WOW The Shovel is in full force this Fall.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah I hate life. Fuck this shit.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Sandow and Ryder should have a beer together and reminisce about where their WWE careers went wrong.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Young Constanza said:


> Sandow the 1st person to do the ambush cash-in and FAIL .....LOL WOW The Shovel is in full force this Fall.


Of course he was going to fail. Cena had time to get up after the attack and have the doc come out to check him to see if he was ok and a commercial break before the match started!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena's burying more wrestlers than Triple H


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

All the people who keep saying he looked strong getting pinned clean by a one armed, one kneed man he beat on with chairs and stairs for ten minutes before the match.
:ti:ti:ti


And on a side note... shame on the WWE for brainwashing people into that kind of disillusion with all your super Cena video packages!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

You guys really are overreacting about this, he's going to main event Wrestlemania 30 against Cena. He's winning the Rumble and getting his revenge. They're clearing building to it. Just wait until that payoff comes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> You guys really are overreacting about this, he's going to main event Wrestlemania 30 against Cena. He's winning the Rumble and getting his revenge. They're clearing building to it. Just wait until that payoff comes.


:ti:ti:ti

Yeahhhh.. well if that happens, I will pay for 2 random peoples lifetime subscriptions..


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Didn't you see how he TANKED that first AA like a boss and rolled out of the ring? He's clearly going places. Straight to the top of the main event of Mania 30.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Wanted Sandow to win, but oh well.

I did laugh my ass off when Sandow said "rise above this" and slammed Cena into the barricade.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

*Happy that Sandow didn't win*

At the end of the day the fact that he isn't a World Champion right now did nothing but good for his career in the long run. He is too new to the scene, needs to win a few titles and build up a solid resume of defeating big stars. I think they should build him like they did with Mr. Kennedy, when he beat a bunch of world champions and bragged about it. Right now what would be best for him is to put him in a tag team with someone like David Otunga, play off there superior intellectual gimmick. Plus the WWE needs a heel team that can take a few loses.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Sandow wasn't buried tonight, but why the fuck would they send him out there to cash-in MITB and have him loose?.. Hopefully Sandow becomes Cena's next opponent at Survivor Series and takes the title from him there. It's possible they lost faith in Sandow and doesn't think he's main-event material, that cash-in just made no fucking sense. It was the perfect opportunity to make him a main-event star.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, they definitely took the briefcase away too soon if nothing else.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Happy that Sandow didn't win*

I honestly hope that's their way of killing off the MITB concept. Of course the unification is still a stretch, but that event makes it seem more possible. Damien being booked to absolutely fuckery and then have a realistic (minus the Cena being super man as fuck) cash in, may do him and the title well. Yes, it sucks, and I hope Sandow can bounce back up, but a more suitable and proper build will probably do him wonders if WWE is willing.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Happy that Sandow didn't win*



Iceman. said:


> Right now what would be best for him is to put him in a tag team with someone like David Otunga, play off there superior intellectual gimmick. Plus the WWE needs a heel team that can take a few loses.


They did that already. Remember Sandow teamed with Cody Rhodes and formed Team Rhodes Scholars .


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Happy that Sandow didn't win*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I honestly hope that's their way of killing off the MITB concept. Of course the unification is still a stretch, but that event makes it seem more possible. Damien being booked to absolutely fuckery and then have a realistic (minus the Cena being super man as fuck) cash in, may do him and the title well. Yes, it sucks, and I hope Sandow can bounce back up, but a more suitable and proper build will probably do him wonders if WWE is willing.


I think they should have one MITB for both titles, adds unpredictability to what title the person who holds the title cashes it in on.




> They did that already. Remember Sandow teamed with Cody Rhodes and formed Team Rhodes Scholars .


Yeah I know, but they didn't win anything. I think Sandow should have Otunga almost as his "protection" if not Otunga maybe someone like Mason Ryan or Ezekiel Jackson where he hides behind the big guy.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Happy that Sandow didn't win*

Still can't figure out why they had Sandow cash in at this time. Should have held the briefcase longer.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Happy that Sandow didn't win*



Iceman. said:


> I think they should have one MITB for both titles, adds unpredictability to what title the person who holds the title cashes it in on.


Not sure why they killed the MANIA match after Swagger's cash in. But that's WWE milking a hot act. Like the TLC, HIAC, EC, ER and so on.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Corporate KingOfKings said:


> FIXED.
> 
> :cena4


Evan plz go.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Happy that Sandow didn't win*

Well I wonder how Sandow supporters that wanted Cena to beat ADR feel now xD


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Sandow wasn't buried tonight, but why the fuck would they send him out there to cash-in MITB and have him loose?.. *Hopefully Sandow becomes Cena's next opponent at Survivor Series* and takes the title from him there. It's possible they lost faith in Sandow and doesn't think he's main-event material, that cash-in just made no fucking sense. It was the perfect opportunity to make him a main-event star.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Happy that Sandow didn't win*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not sure why they killed the MANIA match after Swagger's cash in. But that's WWE milking a hot act. Like the TLC, HIAC, EC, ER and so on.


Answered your own question really, but to say that the PPV's haven't been great would be a crime. All 3 MITB PPV's have been great


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Might sound far fetched but maybe he still has the blue case?

He was working the arm so I'm kinda thinking I could see Del Rio regaining the world title only to have Sandow cash in on him & win with the blue briefcase, then saying basically he tricked us & that the contract was never in the brown case. I hope anyways, cause all of the guys I went with - we've all been hoping for that Sandow cash in ever since we got the Raw tickets, then it ACTUALLY HAPPENS only for Cena to win. :lmao

WWE fucking us out of our hopes & dreams. Bastards. :lol


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

He needs a weasely heel manager to help him cheat. Kind of like when Cornett use to manage Owen Hart. If there was a Sid or Bam Bam like guy to body guard him then I'm ok. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

very sad to hear that Sandow lost his MITB. Can't say I am surprised though. I hoped they would let him cash in but whatever. Later on after Cena is gone from the WHC (no way he is losing to it to Sandow either) he might enter the fray again.

but this makes me think if Cody didn't get married early & moved into the main storyline he would have beaten Sandow for the MITB( they were scheduled to fight for it at NOC before Cody left early)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Happy that Sandow didn't win*



Iceman. said:


> Answered your own question really, but to say that the PPV's haven't been great would be a crime. All 3 MITB PPV's have been great


Oh hell yeah. MITB 2011 was MANIA caliber. That one MITB PPV gave it such a high standard it's unbelievable.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Sandow got buried lol.... I know some will say he didn't but seriously, when he's jumping Cena and using foreign objects before the match and still loses, you know he won't beat him if they ever face at a PPV. Did Sandow bad mouth the WWE on twitter or something? The guy has been awesome in every angle and hasn't he been in developmental for a really long time anyway? He's been losing non-stop for the last few months anyways, can't say this was a big surprise or anything, just not sure why the WWE would do this with a guy that legit can get heat from the crowd and has huge potential.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Glad he lost. He's boring as hell.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

Wanted him to win but that's wwe for you.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Happy that Sandow didn't win*

Really hoping that he keeps the aggression he showed at the beginning of the Raw.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Happy that Sandow didn't win*

Pretty much they did the opposite with Sandow in terms of building him up to look like a legit main eventer.... I mean in every possible way. He lost almost all of his matches after winning the brief case and then cashes in at a weird time and loses. Not sure if the WWE could possibly make Sandow look like a bigger jobber going into this match. I guess they want, after a decade of incredible booking, to make Cena still look strong, but don't see why they would completely kill Sandow's momentum when Cena really gains nothing out of it.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

What a loser, first person to cash in and lose LOL, at least it was against Cena.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> What a loser, first person to cash in and lose LOL, at least it was against Cena.


Cena was the first to lose after cashing in, he lost to punk last year.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

It's obvious the WWE has longterm plans for the WHC that doesn't involve Sandow.. If anyone in that MITB match won the briefcase the same result would have occurred. I completely agree it's unfortunate.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

F U Cena said:


> Cena was the first to lose after cashing in, he lost to punk last year.


He won the match, just not the championship -- via Big Show DQ.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

well if they unite the belts, they can give him a stronger push I guess. But still, this is saddening.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Portugoose said:


> He won the match, just not the championship -- via Big Show DQ.


As far as I'm concerned, Cena didn't win a championship from his cash in, thus negating the 100% guarantee of a championship if you win MitB, so yeah, that's a loss in my book.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Cena's burying more wrestlers than Triple H


Oh is that so.:HHH2

_~ 1 months later~_

*Survivor Series*
Buried Alive Match
:HHH2 *vs* unkshow:sandow

*Stipulation:* Anyone who touch Triple H is fired.
*Special Guest Referee:* :hbk ​


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I was hoping for Sandow to win the World Title but I guess he is not ready for it yet. His time will come someday in the future. At least he didn't get dominated by Cena. He did held his own. This decision means that the WWE has other plans for the World Title and I wonder if it means a unification in the future.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> At least he didn't get dominated by Cena. He did held his own.


??? he lost to a one armed, one legged cena!!

people say sandow wasn't buried, what main event credibility does sandow now have after he couldn't beat a badly beaten up one armed, one legged john cena, sandow was used as a pawn to make cena look like he's toughest wrestler out there at the moment


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Sandow was jobbing for weeks, he was never going to beat John Cena; now that case off that idiot, Cena can have a genuine program with Del Rio.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I do get that Cena is there to bring pride to the whc title..but for love of god... Another waste of great talent.


----------



## Age_of_Kings (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Happy that Sandow didn't win*

My only gripe is why give Sandow the case in the first place? He did nothing relevant with it and lost in the end.



Brodus Clay said:


> Well I wonder how Sandow supporters that wanted Cena to beat ADR feel now xD


Well, I'm not really a Sandow mark but I support giving everyone a chance but I'm still happy that ADR is not champion anymore


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

for some reason watching Cena beat Sandow , made me a big Cena fan. Don't really like Sandow. Hustle Loyalty Respect FTW :cena3


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

They should've let Ziggler fail to cash in, not Sandow.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

What a f*cking waste of a cash in. Why have Sandow win it in the first place? I can't understand WWE's thinking on this one other than them burying Sandow for the sake of it just put Cena "over". Why else would they do it? 

Whatever plans they originally had for Sandow must have been scrapped. Someone somewhere lost faith in him at some stage and imo it's a f*cking travesty. I have bought every PPV ever since he won the briefcase purely to witness the moment he SUCCESSFULLY cashed in yet i have put up with some pretty sh*tty PPV's to say the least then we get the failed cash in on Raw, i'm sick of it. 

Some people claim this is the start of a "push". I think that will mean Sandow loses the plot and goes berzerk then he MIGHT manage a PPV match for the title against Cena only to lose and drift back into the wilderness. Look how badly they have buried guys that have SUCCESSFULLY cashed in like Dolph and Bryan (they tried) so can you imagine how bad the burial of Sandow will be.

This cash in has been keeping me going for a while but now i don't know if i want to continue watching WWE. I don't think there is anyone out there who thought Sandow would win the belt when he cashed in, Cena "hurt" (when has that ever happened) only to come back from the dead and win the match against all the oddzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. All i wanted was him to have the belt for a while, hell even a few days like Christian did, i would have bitten your hand off for that but as soon as Cena came back i knew it was going to play out like that. F*ck you Cena, and WWE suck my plumbs.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Happy that Sandow didn't win*

That's great. Imagine if Sandow won the title, what could've happen ? The WHC is again a midcard title, Cena can now be involved in the WWE Title picture. Cena can now give more prestige to the World Title and Sandow can now build himself up, he didn't looked really bad against Cena, he could be the IC Title and prove that he is talented. I think he have a great gimmick, a great look, he can talk but on the ring, he is too limited and can't put on Main-Event matches.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

fucking bastards


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Who gives a shit? Sandow will probably win the title eventually anyway. Cena winning was the best option cause it makes the title feel important. When a midcarder like Sandow is holding it, it feels unimportant.

Build Sandow's aggressive character up more and he could be a new HHH. But for now, lets just see where this Cena run goes.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

They killed the Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow feud way too quickly. They've just completely shifted the focus.

They should have had him put Cena back out of action at the same time as winning the WHC.


----------



## netty (Apr 18, 2011)

I am just watching Raw and after this match I don't even have a power to continue.Such a travesty...


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> What a f*cking waste of a cash in. Why have Sandow win it in the first place? I can't understand WWE's thinking on this one other than them burying Sandow for the sake of it just put Cena "over". Why else would they do it?
> 
> Whatever plans they originally had for Sandow must have been scrapped. Someone somewhere lost faith in him at some stage and imo it's a f*cking travesty. I have bought every PPV ever since he won the briefcase purely to witness the moment he SUCCESSFULLY cashed in yet i have put up with some pretty sh*tty PPV's to say the least then we get the failed cash in on Raw, i'm sick of it.
> 
> ...


Are you going to change your sig now?


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Happy that Sandow didn't win*

Waste of a cash-in. Surely the point of putting the WHC onto Cena would be to elevate it's worth again? He should have kept the belt for a decent length of time, won some matches against _perceived_ 'main event' calibre opponents (Del Rio, Ryback, Kane working for The Authority, maybe even a heel Miz?), give the title some credibility THEN have Sandow cash in the case. 

In my opinion this decision is a complete balls-up, unless it has a larger pay-off that isn't apparent at the moment


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wonder if WWE is reading the comments on the match on their youtube video. They've even managed to turn Cena fans into Sandow supporters :lol

Top Comment


> Sandow would of made a great WHC but no, Cena has cancer shirt, granting him magical powers and a healing factor. Also, love the Biased fans who still think WWE is about real match outcomes with no planning or scripting involved. You're not true fans if you don't even﻿ have a fucking clue what it's all about. I've been a fan of Sports ENTERTAINMENT since '96 and let me tell you, the business is absolute garbage now. 80% of the reason being John Cena





> WWE: Nothing really changes.
> Super Cena is the worst. Even Hogan changed it up. But nope, Cena just works the same tired gimmick because it makes WWE the most money.﻿ Well done, WWE. I'm glad I only occasionally watch your YouTube channel. You don't deserve actual TV views.





> So Sandow nearly breaks Cenas arm, then has to fight Cena who can only fight with one arm and later one leg, then applies his finisher, but then Cena does an AA from nowhere and wins. That's Bullshit.﻿





> cena is cancer of wwe and worst part is﻿ that they don't see it, things got so retarded that they even started to delite "BAD" comments from his videos, he hurted his ELBOW and got like 5000000 video promos in 2 mounths, they really think that we are so stupid that we don't know that only reason why he recovered so fast is HGH and steroids?! "supercena" is internet name for guys who HATE cena, now they take it to call him supercena like it's funny or good . NO





> Instead of making Sandow a star, you﻿ feed him to Cena. and for what? To prove Cena's Superman even though EVERYONE knew that for 6,7 years? They didn't just bury Sandow, they pissed on the grave too. Screw you, Vince Mcmahon and the idiots in creative. #Cenenough


Then half of the comments are ppl telling WWE to go fuck themselves :lol They're soon gonna disable the comments on that video like they normally do when it isn't in their favour.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

That John Cena protection is just out of control , not only he beat Del Riot with his superman mode , then he does the same with Sandow and he is no longer the only one that couldnt cash in his MITB.

I dont usually have anything againts Cena but this is getting really out of control.Travesty ... just pure travesty.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I like Sandow, but he is a fucking midcarder. Winning against Cena with dirty tactics wouldn't give any prestige to the World Title. Sandow would've been another weak ass champion with no credibility being treated like a USA or Intercontinental Champion at best. With Cena as a champion, the Big Gold is important again. I hate Cena's gimmick and all but I think Cena keeping the championship is the right thing.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Well people you wanted Cena to beat ADR now face the consequences.


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

C'mon folks, look at the bright side. Sandow can always go back and win the NXT championship _and_ hopefully pick up some wrestling moves in the process.


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

WWE should have given the briefcase to Barrett. Imagine if he was the one who cashed in against Cena and successfully won, the reaction would be off the roof. And a re-feud between the the two would have been epic.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena back to doing what he does best. Burying.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Look Sandow shouldn't have been buried like that, but I think they gave the wrong person that briefcase.

Cena will add some value to the belt but they didn't have to bury Sandow like that.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

GoToSl33p said:


> Look Sandow shouldn't have been buried like that, but I think they gave the wrong person that briefcase.
> 
> Cena will add some value to the belt but they didn't have to bury Sandow like that.


This. Cena adds credibility back to the world title, and at same time isn't a main focus. But burying Sandow like that was horrible


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

How many ppl said cena put ''over'' punk,bryan,edge,sheamus etc, i know no one.
But one loss for sandow and cena buries him,wow typical iwc.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Fuck cena! Sandow could have been the GOAT WHC


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I hate the word 'burial' but if anyone thinks that was not a burial you're an idiot. Cena has a match, gets beat-down with an injury, supposedly should have ring-rust due to injury but he still beats a fit, healthy Damien Sandow.

That my friend is fucking burial.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

So fucking glad about what happened to Sandow. Not only did somebody finally cash in and lose their title match, but it was the best decision to make.

Damien plays his character well, but he's been booked as a loser for such a long time that winning the world title would've brought down its credibility even further. A lot of people hate / strongly dislike Jack Swagger because of that very reason.

- Vic


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Dedicated to all of the simpletons who don't understand the meaning of the phrase "buried".
> 
> You're welcome :sandow


You clearly don't know the meaning of the word. 

Stop posting

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Sandow never should have won the briefcase anyway. He is worthless and this proves his spot in the wwe. Who would have guessed the best thing for cody rhodes was not winning since this whole thing with his family and the shield has gotten him over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sandow is not buried. The last person to cash in the Money in the Bank and not win was Cena. Come on now.*


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Sandow4President said:


> Fuck cena! Sandow could have been the GOAT WHC


 I love Sandow's but you know he would have been the archetypical MitB-cashing cheap heel champion. He would have retain the title one of two months dirty, lost a lof of non-title matches and finally he would have lost the title after 2-3 months as a champion without credibility. 

I'm sorry but I prefer Cena, seeing how badly the World Heavyweight Championship had fallen. The last it needs is another champion with no stardom.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> I hate the word 'burial' but if anyone thinks that was not a burial you're an idiot. Cena has a match, gets beat-down with an injury, supposedly should have ring-rust due to injury but he still beats a fit, healthy Damien Sandow.
> 
> That my friend is fucking burial.


What if Barry Horrowits wouldve beat Shawn Michaels in 96 for the belt? Thats the same damn thing here. When was the last time Sandow beat a legit main eventer? The only time he has had any real heat is when he feuded/or was with Cody. Since then he has not caught fire. Not Im not saying what happened last night was the right thing todo, but no way at this time does he beat Cena. 

They shouldve built him up for awhile. He has until July to cash it in right?


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

VRsick said:


> Sandow never should have won the briefcase anyway. He is worthless and this proves his spot in the wwe. Who would have guessed the best thing for cody rhodes was not winning since this whole thing with his family and the shield has gotten him over.


That's bullshit and you know it. Sandow has the best mic skills on the roster bar none. WWE needs to be creating stars and this is completely the wrong way to do it, getting dicks like Cena to bury him. Tell me, does anyone actually want to see another shitty Cena title reign? Sandow would have been something new, fresh and actually entertaining.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Sandow4President said:


> That's bullshit and you know it. Sandow has the best mic skills on the roster bar none. WWE needs to be creating stars and this is completely the wrong way to do it, getting dicks like Cena to bury him. Tell me, does anyone actually want to see another shitty Cena title reign? Sandow would have been something new, fresh and actually entertaining.


 Yeah, but the World Heavyweight Championship has lost a lot of credibility the last years, and the last thing it needs is another midcarder champion. It needs a credible champion with stardom, wich Cena is. You know perfectly Sandow's reign would have been 2-3 months of him losing non-title matches and retaining the title at PPVs with dirty tactics and nothing more. The title would've been buried even more. 

With Cena as the champion the title can regain his value.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Metzler said the plan for Survivor Series is Cena vs Del Rio again with a stipulation and with NO Sandow. 

So looks like they starting from scrap for him or they are done with him.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Sandow's cash-in*

Look, as someone who doesn't mind Cena and absolutely couldn't careless about Sandow, it's crystal clear that the WWE buried Sandow six feet under. There were a million better ways to get the briefcase off of him. It was a deliberate burial, there's no rub for being competitive against a guy with only one functioning arm and a bad knee.. If you're a Cena mark or dislike Sandow you have every right to be happy about the result but you sure as hell can't justify it with bullshit rationalizations.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *Sandow is not buried. The last person to cash in the Money in the Bank and not win was Cena. Come on now.*


It´s not the same. Cena gave Punk 1 week to prepare, and lost because Big Show interfered. Sandow lost clean against Cena, who was injured in the arm and got injured in the knee during the match.



#Mark said:


> Look, as someone who doesn't mind Cena and absolutely couldn't careless about Sandow, it's crystal clear that the WWE buried Sandow six feet under. There were a million better ways to get the briefcase off of him. It was a deliberate burial, there's no rub for being competitive against a guy with only one functioning arm and a bad knee.. If you're a Cena mark or dislike Sandow you have every right to be happy about the result but you sure as hell can't justify it with bullshit rationalizations.


This. I´m not a fan of Sandow, but come on, it makes me cringe to see somebody with future and potential to be buried like that by Cena. He was not ready to be world champ yet, but don't bury him like that.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

It's a bit puzzling as to why Sandow had to lose the briefcase now. If they wanted Cena vs Del Rio for SS. Just do what they normally do and forget that the MITB contract exists until it's convenient to mention it again. Sandow has been giving us gold the entire year with him and Sheamus segments. Remember when he told the super computer to be silent? When Rhodes stole his briefcase and threw it into the sea and he sold the whole damn thing like a boss. When he gives interviews to outsiders he always keeps in character. The guy is committed.

I honestly think that WWE has no clue what to do with the character and as usual they fuck it up.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

So let me get this:
ppl here 'hate' swagger because he made the whc into a jobber title and those same ppl want a mid-carder to win the whc 'again' just to even make it more downgraded when it's time that whc can(and will) be a main event title again when it's on cena.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

If it's worth anything Sandow's twitter pic is dark now, maybe it's time to ditch the intellectual character and come up with something better while still being vicious.

twitter.com/thedamiensandow


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

WWE should have put the briefcase on Barrett. Imagine if he was the one who cashed in on Cena and won. The feud between the two would be epic. We've seen how it was a couple of years back so yeah


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I bet that Sandow has something up his sleeve. Like the briefcase didn't have the contract inside it or that he found a loop hole from it.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

Crozer said:


> If it's worth anything Sandow's twitter pic is dark now, maybe it's time to ditch the intellectual character and come up with something better while still being vicious.
> 
> twitter.com/thedamiensandow


I wouldn't mind a darker character. The name Damien obviously sounds Satanic and evil to people these days due to films like The Omen. I'm not saying they need to change his gimmick to some living embodiment of the anti-christ or anything, just to something a little more nefarious than someone who corrects grammar and calls others stupid.

I'd love it if he'd use this theme again too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqHeQrzqIW0


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe Damien will be joining the Wyatt family.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Sandow looked quite strong in that match so that's good, but it would really surprise me if this is the way he uses his MITB contract. Like someone else said he probably comes up with a loophole and cashes in after Cena has been in a brutal match. Would be a "shock" for sure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sandow's cash-in*



#Mark said:


> Look, as someone who doesn't mind Cena and absolutely couldn't careless about Sandow, it's crystal clear that the WWE buried Sandow six feet under. There were a million better ways to get the briefcase off of him. It was a deliberate burial, there's no rub for being competitive against a guy with only one functioning arm and a bad knee.. If you're a Cena mark or dislike Sandow you have every right to be happy about the result but you sure as hell can't justify it with bullshit rationalizations.


This.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I bet that Sandow has something up his sleeve. Like the briefcase didn't have the contract inside it or that he found a loop hole from it.


Holy shit, I love that idea. :mark:


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

In the end, it was what was best for business.


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

I try not to throw the term "buried" around but damn that felt like one hell of a burial for Sandow last night. Cena beat him one-handed after Sandow beat him up... that stung. It feels like they are giving up on Sandow completely but I am holding out a shred of hope that he comes out of this with perhaps a new character, a lot darker and more vicious than before.


----------



## cookiemon (Dec 29, 2009)

90% of the World/WWE Champ was IC/US champion.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

THE CHAMP IS HERE :cena4 lol

mostly everybody thought that Sandow would win


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *Sandow is not buried. The last person to cash in the Money in the Bank and not win was Cena. Come on now.*


Quoted for Emphasis.

Sandow just gave Cena a match that got 'this is awesome' chants. How often does that happen?

It's not over for him, not by a loooong shot!


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

It's really not a bad thing. Someone had to cash in and fail at some point. Sandow looked strong in defeat against the top guy. This would have happened back in the day if The Genius cashed in on Hogan, if Hunter Hearst Helmsley cashed in on Bret/HBK?Diesel, or if any upper midcarder who was still on the rise cashed in on Austin and Rock. 

This is just blind Cena hate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:buried


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

might have been plan all along for him to lose the MITB. Especially since it was reported awhile back, by sources, that he was expected to fail his cash-in (looks like they decided to go back to that plan after other reports say they change their mind & he was to succeed because of RVD leaving, when Cena returned early). him saying "and still your uncrowned world heavyweight champion" didn't help either


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

If he's not even gonna be in the Survivor Series match with Cena and Del Rio... then yeah, it's over for Sandow. If there's any momentum for Sandow after that, they need to have him capitalize on it now.

Oh wait, no, he's not Del Rio. He doesn't need to be part of the World Title picture 350 days a year. :vince


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The only thing lame about all of this was that they cut to commercial after damien cashed in. -__- And then went to commercial again afterwards. sandow is practically a main-eventer now because of it


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

Londrick said:


> Don't see why people are mad. Cena saved us from another boring WHC by beating Sandow. I doubt Sandow's reign would've been any more interesting than ADR's.


You don't see why people are mad? Really? Did you watch the same show the rest of us did? I was 13 when RAW first aired and i can vouch for every wrestling fan as old as i am and say were freaking sick of cena. Whats the point of having him win everything just to cater to 5 year olds? It's like the WWE just wants to piss off every true wrestling fan left and i can honestly say there aren't many of us left.

I was Pi$$ed when cena won. In fact i haven't been that pissed about something that happened on RAW since the 90's. Whats next? Cena has 2 broken arms and wins the WWE Championship?


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

Sick of Cena is one thing but you really couldn't expect someone who loses to almost everyone and whose only recent wins have been against Kofi Kingston and R-Truth to have a chance at the WHC.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

*Eternity* said:


>




:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Steve-a-maniac (Sep 2, 2013)

The bullshit Superman booking for Cena has become comical at this point. Last night was the worst example yet. There was absolutely no doubt in my mind that Cena would open the show, despite the fact that we now have a WWE champion after 6 weeks of vacancy and the Bryan vs. The Authority storyline has been dominating WWE TV ever since Summerslam. But forget all that, because Cena is back now. Then they proceeded to make Sandow look as shitty as humanly possible by losing clean to a one-armed Cena even after throwing everything but the kitchen sink at him. I'm not a huge Sandow fan, but damn. I'm not gonna argue whether or not it classifies as a true burial, but anyone who thinks that Sandow came out of that looking even remotely good is fucking delusional.

Cena's dominance has completely removed all suspense from his storylines. It's an unchangeable fact of life now: just like water is wet and fire is hot, Cena always overcomes the odds and wins. No matter what. Every single time. I think they do it just as much to fuck with smarks as they do to please the kids and soccer moms. I'm sure it's been a running joke with WWE creative for years now. I know I'm too big of a fan to ever fully give up on the product for any significant length of time, so there's really nothing else to do but laugh it off and change the channel when Cena comes on.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Londrick said:


> Don't see why people are mad. Cena saved us from another boring WHC by beating Sandow. I doubt Sandow's reign would've been any more interesting than ADR's.


Cena is an INTENSELY boring champion. He has been for years now. Every single title reign of his is identical, same format every time for every feud, same promo, same match.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh my god, :lmao Cena wins lol - with one fucking arm - I can't even begin to imagine Tyrions reaction to this.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

I thought Sandow did really well on the mic and his beat down on cena was great, I especially loved the line "rise above this!" When he threw him into the barricade, But he should have won! I had a constant scowl for ages when he losed, I've been one of Damien's biggest detractors to becoming WHC but he made a believer out of me tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Now I've had a night of anger and got over it, I am now hoping in the long term this benefits him, he'd have had an awful reign had he successfully cashed in last night, probably 2 months, jobbing throughout in non title matches, this could start his aggressive streak, I think Smackdown is telling in where he goes from here, if he's back on Main Event beating R-Truth then I can't see any good.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Next week Cena defends his title in handicap match against the shield whilst sitting in a wheelchair.


----------



## scoty4u (Sep 4, 2013)

ha ha not sure what everyone expected from return of cena.... i mean seriously u guyz gonna still be surprised after watching years of cenation :cena5

as for sandow i like the guy but i really doubt he will ever reach to top now, specially after months of loosing streak (that include guyz such as santino) & cena Burial :sandow


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was so bummed at that result last night. I thought it was finally Sandow's time and it should have been. The pacing of the match was great, the suspense built up throughout was great, but the result sucked. The pop for Sandow winning would have been immense.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Steve-a-maniac said:


> The bullshit Superman booking for Cena has become comical at this point. Last night was the worst example yet. There was absolutely no doubt in my mind that Cena would open the show, despite the fact that we now have a WWE champion after 6 weeks of vacancy and the Bryan vs. The Authority storyline has been dominating WWE TV ever since Summerslam. But forget all that, because Cena is back now.


 this is why a lot of people want to see Cena as the champion. Thanks to him the World Heavyweight Champion is opening Raw(and the WWE Champion is closing it, so I thin it's not bad). It exactly like it should be always until the brand split is reinstaurated.


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989 (Jul 29, 2012)

We all knew this was gonna happen, especially when it is against Super Cena.

His booking was atrocious anyway. He wouldn't have been a credible world champ.

He needs a slow build up before he challenges for world titles, having him win the IC title from Axel would be a good start in making him a believable threat.


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

If Sandow had won the Title, after months of being a lower midcarder, it would have been Jack Swagger's reign all over again. If this leads to a proper feud with Cena for the title, it'll do more for Sandow than randomly winning the Title and being a terrible, uncredible champion.


----------



## Bobby Zeal (Oct 12, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Sandow will find a loophole in the contract. He's smart, remember?


I’m thinking something along those lines.

Just an idea I’m throwing into the wind; Sandow cashes in on Cena again, but this time it’s after the main event of Survivor Series. After much speculation as of what the hell is going on, Sandow reveals to the world that the previous briefcase he cashed in contained a fake document, thus him fooling everyone and becoming the new World Heavyweight Champion.

Yeah…I know it won’t happen… but if they really are just going to bury Sandow like that, then there really is no point of having Money In the Bank matches anymore.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

First time in a long time WWE actually surprised me, just not in a good way. Just finished watching the match from last night, and I thought surely there's no way a one armed Cena who just fought last night and had gotten beaten before the match started would cause Sandow to be the first person to lose a Cash In match, but WWE got me again. I guess I underestimated how strong "Super Cena," is actually booked, I have no idea why they would have Sandow lose the MITB Briefcase like that, if they wanted Cena to have a long title run they could have had Sandow hold onto the case for awhile, but to have him lose cleanly to a one armed Cena was legit shocking to me.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I think I may be a Cena fan. I no longer see him as the boring, stale Superman character. I see him for what he truly is, a terrific troll. Fans boo the hell out of him? He just stands there smiling, silently trolling the fans. Young superstar with potential? He beats them with one arm and smiles afterwards. I'm beginning to think Cena may enjoy all your misery.

God bless that massive troll.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Fuck this shit! I mean ,seriously.

I tought HIAC was the rock bottom for WWE but no, This is something so stupid i cant even speak.

I want to thank WWE for all the great memories but this was the last drop ,no more bullshit for me. C you again maybe in WM

Fuck


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HAHAHHAHAIHHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHA

Sandow marks thought he had that won didn't they? He's a massive failure character wise and in the ring. I'm not surprised he didn't win the title.

At least he can join Cena in the "Cash-in and fail" club. :jay2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bobby Zeal said:


> I’m thinking something along those lines.
> 
> Just an idea I’m throwing into the wind; Sandow cashes in on Cena again, but this time it’s after the main event of Survivor Series. After much speculation as of what the hell is going on, Sandow reveals to the world that the previous briefcase he cashed in contained a fake document, thus him fooling everyone and becoming the new World Heavyweight Champion.


Only problem with that idea is Sandow still lost to a one-armed Cena. He's as uncredible as ever. I mean, I'd be all for it, anything to get the World Title on Sandow I'd be all for, but even the idea that Sandow hasn't been trying in his matches on purpose, taking it easy to save himself for the inevitable cash-in and World Title run, is out the window after last night.


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

braajeri said:


> Sick of Cena is one thing but you really couldn't expect someone who loses to almost everyone and whose only recent wins have been against Kofi Kingston and R-Truth to have a chance at the WHC.



He had a MITB title shot. Its meant for "Stealing" the title away when the champ is hurt or just in a match where he was beat down. Who cares what recent wins sandow has had. It would have been a major shakeup and ofcourse the WWE squandered the opportunity.

What would be more exciting to see on Smackdown this week? More Cena promo's and him talking about BS or Sandow coming out and gloating about being the champion?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

There's only one way, one possible way Sandow can recover: Winning Smackdown money in the bank again next time around and successfully cashing in.


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

checkcola said:


> There's only one way, one possible way Sandow can recover: Winning Smackdown money in the bank again next time around and successfully cashing in.


Its over dude and i dont see him winning the royal rumble


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well noticed a atatus by wwe last night in work saying sandow cashes in so watched when got home... To my disgust he lost  turned off off dont even know wat else happened bullshit fuk wwe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Eternity* said:


>












*That's fucking glorious.*


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

I said that we needed to wait to see what happens with Sandow but the more I think about it, the more it's a burial. If he wins the title later then obviously they had plans for him to win the title in a non-cowardly way but if that doesn't happen then it's pointless. They gave him the MITB win then booked him to lose against an injured Cena.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

HollywoodHoganNWO said:


> You don't see why people are mad? Really? Did you watch the same show the rest of us did? I was 13 when RAW first aired *and i can vouch for every wrestling fan as old as i am and say were freaking sick of cena.* Whats the point of having him win everything just to cater to 5 year olds? It's like the WWE just wants to piss off every true wrestling fan left and i can honestly say there aren't many of us left.
> 
> I was Pi$$ed when cena won. In fact i haven't been that pissed about something that happened on RAW since the 90's. Whats next? Cena has 2 broken arms and wins the WWE Championship?


:allen1

So you are the spokesman for an entire demographic of the wrestling community? ....No. :lol



Stall_19 said:


> I think I may be a Cena fan. I no longer see him as the boring, stale Superman character. I see him for what he truly is, a terrific troll. Fans boo the hell out of him? He just stands there smiling, silently trolling the fans. Young superstar with potential? He beats them with one arm and smiles afterwards. I'm beginning to think Cena may enjoy all your misery.
> 
> God bless that massive troll.


Same here. Dude is legit trolling millions of people on a regular basis to the point where guys like Bruce Blitz are literally ready to physically fight him. :lmao I genuinely think he started off wanting crowd adulation but as they turned on him, he decided to give them a big fuck you by turning up his character to 11 and leaving it there for years. What's amazing is, he's winning; millionaire, hot chicks, car lot of exotic cars, globe trotting 1st class. I'm certain he does shit to crash forums for fun at this point.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - Damien Sandow received high marks for his match against John Cena for the World Heavyweight Championship on this week’s Monday Night Raw. We’re told Vince McMahon wanted to do the cash in attempt on Raw to help combat competition with the World Series and Monday Night Football. There were also people blown away with the way Cena looked in his second match back from surgery.


via WNW (general section; not their inside news section)


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

That was Sandow's most credible and biggest match of his career. Burial my ass.

WWE has a lot of momentum with Sandow as of now. They just need to make the best of it over these next few weeks.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 5, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> I think I may be a Cena fan. I no longer see him as the boring, stale Superman character. I see him for what he truly is, a terrific troll. Fans boo the hell out of him? He just stands there smiling, silently trolling the fans. Young superstar with potential? He beats them with one arm and smiles afterwards. I'm beginning to think Cena may enjoy all your misery.
> 
> God bless that massive troll.



I came to this conclusion a long time ago, and it still holds true. Cena is the best troll that has ever lived, and the funny thing is, tons of people don't even know they're being trolled. All you have to do is look for WWE reviewers on Youtube and you can watch grown men, having a breakdown in front of the camera, because they hate Cena so much. 

"Troll above hate" :cena3


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

JY57 said:


> via WNW (general section; not their inside news section)



It was a very good match, no question about that, yet I've seen stories about this wrestler or that wrestler getting praised before, and nothing coming of it, so I don't think that's something for Sandow to hang his hat on.


----------



## TrevorTerror (Oct 28, 2013)

JY57 said:


> via WNW (general section; not their inside news section)


Ya know i get that Vince did it for ratings... But there are plenty of other options then to waste the cash in. I was hoping he wouldnt cash in for awhile


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sandow lost, just as he should have. WWE really backed themselves into a corner by having his MITB contract dangle that long, anyway. The closer we got to WrestleMania season, the more unlikely he was gonna win, anyway.

Besides that, Sandow just ain't ready. Sure, it wouldn't have been the first time the 'E put a belt on someone who wasn't over (Swagger immediately comes to mind), but maybe they actually realized that isn't smart.

Another thing - it was about time to have someone cash in and lose clean. Winning MITB shouldn't be looked at as a guaranteed World or WWE Title run in your future, and it shouldn't be seen as predictable by the fans.

Sandow's time will come. He put on a fantastic match, and I think he impressed a ton of important people last night.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> That was Sandow's *most credible* and biggest match of his career. Burial my ass.
> 
> WWE has a *lot of momentum* with Sandow as of now. They just need to make the best of it over these next few weeks.


Im not sure how failing the MITB cash in and losing to a one armed John Cena CLEANLY gains Sandow any credibility as a legit contender.

Hes not gonna get momentum but he gonna gains some attention from the wwe universe as the guy who lose to cena in a cash in. Maybe wwe will use this point of emphasis and build sandow up.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

JY57 said:


> via WNW (general section; not their inside news section)


LOL WNW


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

It was a great segment and match. 

I can see why the briefcase/injury aspect has people up in arms, but Sandow definitely isn't the first Cena opponent to hit multiple finishers only for him to kick out. Yeah, Sandow also worked the arm to the point of ridiculousness and Cole even plugged Cena's knee being messed up during the course of the match, but with Cena what do you expect? Anyway, he should hold the world title for a while and at least get through one feud with it before giving it up.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

Ridiculous, that's why the people hates WWE.Cena is not back... Super Cena is back! -.-


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

When will people ever realize that one man winning and one man losing is NOT a burial? Especially when the match is as back-and-forth and competitive as that one was?

The blind Cena hatred always clouds the common sense of the IWC.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

HollywoodHoganNWO said:


> You don't see why people are mad? Really? Did you watch the same show the rest of us did? *I was 13 when RAW first aired and i can vouch for every wrestling fan as old as i am and say were freaking sick of cena.* Whats the point of having him win everything just to cater to 5 year olds? It's like the WWE just wants to piss off every true wrestling fan left and i can honestly say there aren't many of us left.
> 
> I was Pi$$ed when cena won. In fact i haven't been that pissed about something that happened on RAW since the 90's. Whats next? Cena has 2 broken arms and wins the WWE Championship?


Lmfaaao. Whaaaaat :ti


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I hate it when Cena kicks out of an opponent's finisher. 

They're called "finishers" for a reason yet Cena treats them like a routine bodyslam.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

wwe4universe said:


> *Im not sure how failing the MITB cash in and losing to a one armed John Cena CLEANLY gains Sandow any credibility as a legit contender.*
> 
> Hes not gonna get momentum but he gonna gains some attention from the wwe universe as the guy who lose to cena in a cash in. Maybe wwe will use this point of emphasis and build sandow up.


I cannot face palm hard enough fpalmfpalmfpalm

Damien Sandow had a title match against John Cena, the face of the company for the past 8 years. They booked it so Sandow gave him a run for his money. How in the fuck does that not give him credibility? Are you THAT naive? Are you that wrapped up in an imaginary IWC kingdom somewhere deep down in the depths of fucking Narnia?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe4universe said:


> *Im not sure how failing the MITB cash in and losing to a one armed John Cena CLEANLY gains Sandow any credibility as a legit contender.*
> Hes not gonna get momentum but he gonna gains some attention from the wwe universe as the guy who lose to cena in a cash in. Maybe wwe will use this point of emphasis and build sandow up.


Simple. It doesn't.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

I mean, yeah it looks pretty bad that Sandow lost to one-armed Superman... but really, what would've happened after Sandow won the WHC? He would've fell into obscurity like Ziggler after he lost the WHC. You can't take someone who's been on a long ass losing streak and give them the belt, that's been the flaw with MiTB recently. 

I like Sandow a lot. At first I was a little upset he lost.. but honestly, if this leads to him feuding with Cena and gives him a chance to shine where he does most (Promos), it's all worth it. Now if he fueds with Cena, he can develop his character more and become someone with actual substance, rather than generic wrestler #57 who got lucky, cashed in, and falls off into no mans land after it's all said and done.

EDIT:

But if he doesn't feud with Cena or anything to that nature... Buried. Sorry.


----------



## Steve-a-maniac (Sep 2, 2013)

RichardHagen said:


> I cannot face palm hard enough fpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> *Damien Sandow had a title match against John Cena, the face of the company for the past 8 years. They booked it so Sandow gave him a run for his money. How in the fuck does that not give him credibility?* Are you THAT naive? Are you that wrapped up in an imaginary IWC kingdom somewhere deep down in the depths of fucking Narnia?


And herein lies the problem. Cena has been placed on such a high pedestal for so long that it's gotten to the point where he could have made Sandow lie down in the middle of the ring and pissed in his mouth and people would still be talking about how much Sandow has been elevated just for getting the opportunity to gargle Cena's piss. It's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Not much of an issue with it. Sandow isn't a main event guy in a million years anyway. His gimmick certainly isn't. I dislike Cena as much as the next guy, but him having the WHC elevates it. If Sandow held it, it would have gone back to being a mid-card title overnight.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

^ i wish there were more cena haters like you who are not blinded by their 'cena hate'.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Absolute waste giving Sandow it in the first place it seems, although I'm thankful Barrett wasn't in the same situation.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Complete waste giving Sandow the MITB. He had no credibility as he was a jobber with the briefcase. Still, he put on a good match, albeit with a one armed Cena and as soon as he decided to cash in I knew he'd lose. Despite being a fan of Sandow I think it was right for him to lose.

EDIT: Won't lie, the one good thing from that match was seeing the inevitable rage reactions from everyone here


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Sandow is just a jobber. It was obvious he wasnt going to win the belt.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

I hate Cena with a passion but almost wanted him to win because if he lost he would've won it again quickly to be one title away from Flair. :| That really is unthinkable. A scandal. 

Knew from the start he'd do it though. Sandow's build has been poor. Which is a shame.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

It's really sad. I guess the guy is sure done.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Cena got his redemption on MitB


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

It can elevate Sandow if they follow up with it. If Sandow goes back to jobbing to everyone then no elevation. Tensai beat John Cena then the follow up went nowhere and now he's in a comedy tag team. If they push Sandow as the guy who came within an inch of beating Cena for the title it will elevate him. If they make Sandow get more vicious because of the loss it will elevate him. But if in a month he's back to where he was, then him going toe to toe with Cena didn't mean anything.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

Oddly enough, shortly before RAW started I last night, I read an interview with Sandow, where he said he would cash in the briefcase "at the right moment" or something along those lines, and then, well... you know.

I'm fine with Sandow losing, but the fact that it happened at the beginning of the night makes it seem like it was completely pointless to give him the briefcase in the first place, especially since his briefcase ended up being 'customized' to increase its durability after his feud with Cody, making it seem like they were pulling out all the stops to ensure he would win the WHC, imo.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I just hope they ditch a feud with ADR, he really really sucks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I enjoyed it--when I thought he'd win... ugh WWE! Here are some good reasons for Cena retaining the WHC last night.

1. It makes the WHC relevant.
2. It makes the WHC relevant.
3. It keeps Cena away from the WWE Championship.
4. ADR/Cena/Sandow should be a good feud for the WHC.
5. It puts Cena on Smackdown (I hate that show and I really dislike Cena, but I may watch it for Cena, just to see how much he trolls it.)


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I enjoyed it--when I thought he'd win... ugh WWE! Here are some good reasons for Cena retaining the WHC last night.
> 
> 1. It makes the WHC relevant.
> 2. It makes the WHC relevant.
> ...



Since when does any belt that cena wears around his waist become relevant?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I marked when Sandow's theme hit, then marked even more when he started beating down Cena. Then commercials started and I knew Sandow was going to lose from that point on. By the time Cena retained, I was laughing upon realizing that WWE was trolling hard. The sheer hilarity and fuckery of the whole segment was undeniable. 

I feel bad for Sandow, both the wrestler and the character.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

The thing is which has no doubt been brought up already but I guess is my real thought on this situation is that Sandow's gimmick is that he is the smartest man in the WWE. He can beat the chess computer. For him to not win a MitB cash in kills his gimmick in my eyes and suggests he isn't smart at all, making everything about him now just a farce.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Sandow's cash-in was pretty badass in the beginning. I think it's the first time someone beats down the champion himself before cashing in. But alas, it wasn't meant to be, and I'm afraid Sandow is going nowhere but down from now on.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

He's winning the Rumble, brother. Getting that payoff in the Mania 30 main event. Just have to wait and see, guys.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Lariatoh! said:


> The thing is which has no doubt been brought up already but I guess is my real thought on this situation is that Sandow's gimmick is that he is the smartest man in the WWE. He can beat the chess computer. For him to not win a MitB cash in kills his gimmick in my eyes and suggests he isn't smart at all, making everything about him now just a farce.


Smarts does not equal a guarantee. I see what you're saying, but I think going as far as calling it a farce is a gross overstatement. Going after the arm before he was fully healed up was undeniably smart. Had he not done so, people could've said "he should've done it while Cena was still hurt". They'd have had a point then. 
I don't think him losing makes him look less smart. I don't think the way he went about it made him look less smart. Gimmick alive and well, as far as I'm concerned..


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I still cant' believe people think Sandow getting the jump on Cena big time and still jobbing is "momentum", that being said, someone else already mentioned it, but it is borderline funny - it feels like the WWE is trolling all of us fans that are over the age of 13.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> He's winning the Rumble, brother. Getting that payoff in the Mania 30 main event. Just have to wait and see, guys.


Nah dude, only Cena gets a redemption storyline.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Sandow winning the rumble? hajhaj, you people are crazy. El torito has more chances of winning the rumble than him.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The Sandrone said:


> Nah dude, only Cena gets a redemption storyline.


Exactly, Cena gets to be in back to back redemption storylines. This time Damien Sandow is getting his righteous redemption from Ceneee. It's in the books. Mr. Damien is ready, brother. Just have to be patient and wait for DAT PAYOFF.


Remember to keep buying each PPV until then though, just in case it happens earlier.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

:berried :cena2


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Cena just laughing it up. He knows Sandow is back to being a jobber. :agree:


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Cena just laughing it up. He knows Sandow is back to being a jobber. :agree:


He enjoys the tickling submission of Mr. Damien. Mr. Damien needs to make that a finisher.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> Exactly, Cena gets to be in back to back redemption storylines. This time Damien Sandow is getting his righteous redemption from Ceneee. It's in the books. Mr. Damien is ready, brother. Just have to be patient and wait for DAT PAYOFF.
> 
> 
> Remember to keep buying each PPV until then though, just in case it happens earlier.


I'm sorry, I made a mistake in that post. Here's what I meant to say:

Nah dude, only Cena gets redemption.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

how fucking weak and sloppy did the AA that cena did on sandow look! it really did make sandow look like a chump for being pinned after that weak looking shit


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Who the hell told you people that Sandow is getting a redemption arc? Because you think it's gonna happen doesn't mean it is. It is quite obvious that WWE only plans for shows the same week, so to say that this is some set up for a redemption arc next year? 









Better stop drinking that kool-aid.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow should get the MITB back. Match should've never happened.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Honestly.I'm glad Cena retained,the WHC title needs credibility and like it or not Cena is the most credible World Champion we've had since...well since forever lol. Sandow would of just continued to be a mid carder who got jobbed out with the title, sad but true.


Exactly. Look at how cashing in benefited the last few guys...generally, they had their big moment, a shitty reign and then went back down on the card (Ziggler, Swagger, Miz) or failed to get over at all (Punk, ADR). 

Maybe the MITB is an outdated concept when it comes to the WHC. Or maybe a) we finally need someone good enough to raise the prestige of the title and b) we need to stop going for the quick kill, meaningless title reigns just so that our guy can have 15 Minutes of "Main Event". 

Doing the same thing and expecting different results is the definition of insanity.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

odd too see so many of you happy with what transpired....looks like sandow is going to be jobbing for a long time since they just stripped him of the only thing that made him relevant and gave him a bit of leverage no matter what happened


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone post Mick Foley's comments?



> "THAT WAS AWESOME! Who else found themselves being swept up in the wave of excitement that IS @TheDamienSandow-mania! #RAW Way to go Damien! Come on all you #DebbieDowners out there – what happened to @TheDamienSandow was FAR from a burial! It was the dawning of the age of Sandow! One year from today, I will remind all of you that I declared October 28,2013 as the dawning of the age of @TheDamienSandow-mania! #RAW"


----------



## randomaccess (Oct 1, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Anyone post Mick Foley's comments?


I agree with him 100%. Sandow will get what is right. Remember Cena lost his MITB as well, right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

randomaccess said:


> I agree with him 100%. Sandow will get what is right. Remember Cena lost his MITB as well, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why do people bother comparing Cena's failure to cash in to Sandow's? Cena announced ahead of time he was cashing it in, and he lost because of interference from Big Show and the Rock. Sandow lost to a one-armed Cena with a hurt knee to boot. Not even a valid comparison.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I dunno how Cody didn't cost Damien his shot vs Cena. Would have made sense, and tied up loose ends.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

It would've been so much better if the doc threw in the towel for Cena
They decided to go their usual route and completely bury the poor guy though


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Clearly Sandow should have gotten the title.

He's better than Cena in every way. He's is alot better on the mic (and its not even close) better in the ring, and he is a new, fresh talent.

But no Cena comes out with his golden shovel and defys every odd to retain while making Sandow look like complete shit in the process.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Exactly. Look at how cashing in benefited the last few guys...generally, they had their big moment, a shitty reign and then went back down on the card (Ziggler, Swagger, Miz) or failed to get over at all (Punk, ADR).
> 
> Maybe the MITB is an outdated concept when it comes to the WHC. Or maybe a) we finally need someone good enough to raise the prestige of the title and b) we need to stop going for the quick kill, meaningless title reigns just so that our guy can have 15 Minutes of "Main Event".
> 
> *Doing the same thing and expecting different results is the definition of insanity.*


This has got to be the most ironic thing ever coming from a Cena fan.

Cause doing the same super cena thing over and fucking over again with him isn't going to make everyone suddenly stop booing him & start liking like him.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't mind Cena having the Secondary title. Would have been a better finish imo if they had Cena be deemed to injured to continue.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm not mad that he lost, in fact it was exactly what I expected to happen. It's just how they had him lose.
I know Cena didn't win the title on his cash-in, but at least he won his match. It kept him looking strong despite the interference. They could have done this with Sandow, any form of interference would be fine. A pissed of Del Rio causing a DQ to protect his rematch would have been better and would have kept Sandow from looking pathetic after losing to a one arm, one knee Cena.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

They need Sandow to recover from this. He's such a great performer and all the way through this match looked a deserving WHC. What he needs to do now is plough through the entire Smackdown roster. Beat the clock matches, gauntlet matches, handicap matches, anything to prove to management he deserves a rematch. Sandow carried Cena through this match, he had to basically do a mid air flip and pass it off as Cena doing an AA for the finish. When these two finally have a rematch we need to see Sandow beat a fully fit, fully motivated Cena. Obviously he'll need to turn face in the process but Cena can't give him any of that 'I respect you' crap. He can stay 'face' as much as a guy who gets booed by the entire crowd can be a face, but treat Sandow as a heel.


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Got to believe what Foley said, this is the beginning of Sandow's dominance. Whole year build of him becoming more and more vicious and then going for revenge on Cena, that's what I would do.


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

Cena's promo before hand made me feel sick, lawler's dick sucking on commentary pissed me off and Sandow loosing for no reason (hell, sandow cashing in for no reason) was pure bullshit.

It actually made me not want to watch the rest of raw. What did this actually accomplish other than putting another W in Cena's never ending column?

They better follow it up with Sandow and not just drop him in favour of Cena/ADR which will be a snooze-fest.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

I agree with the decision for Sandow to not successfully cash in, but I disagree with how it was done.

Firstly, why it was the right decision: Cena is and will be for the foreseeable future a focal point of the company, he will help elevate the WHC and bring some much needed attention to the flagging Smackdown show. This also leaves Cena out of the main storyline, so we know we will have at least 2 storylines with focus if nothing else through to Wrestlemania 30 (when I think the main story will most likely end). It will also elevate Sandow in a big profile feud.

Why wasn't it done correctly? Cena has just returned from an injury that took him out of action for months, but on the first night back he stomps Del Rio and shows no real sign of being in danger, out of shape or ring rust. If he is making the ultimate comeback at least make him work for it.

Then Sandow completely obliterates his arm the following night after a "grueling" match with Del Rio who had been booked as a very strong heel champion. Cena then kicks out of not one but two finishers from Sandow (one that is just used for the first time and thus completely discrediting the new finisher straight away), followed by Cena defeating Sandow to retain... one handed. 

Sandow is supposed to be "the intellectual saviour" yet he can't beat a one armed Cena? If they do have them feud people won't get into it, because we've already seen Cena beat him with one arm. With both arms behind his back I'd still probably put my money on Cena. Winning the title and defending the very next night and winning on his first two matches back from a bad injury makes Del Rio, Sandow and all the people who unsuccessfully fought Del Rio whilst he was champ look crap.

I still have hope that Sandow will enter a feud with Cena and come out a star, but the jury is still out on that.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Gutted for Sandow !*

Back when Sandow won the MITB contract do you think creative had this planned all along, to have him unsucsessfully cash in on Cena so he can become Superman??

Hmm possibly? But probably not.

But fuck him hes only Sandow any plans they had for him are worth sacrificin if it benefits Cena and makes him look like God , to add to his already scripted return story! Bollocks!

Unlucky Sandow clearly no ones arsed about you!


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*

When Daniel Bryan lost the World Heavyweight Championship in 18 seconds at Wrestlmania, everyone thought he was gone and buried, but he came back and now look at him. Same could happen to Sandow. He lost his MITB shot, maybe he'll use this as a game changer like Bryan did. But let's wait and see. I don't believe Sandow is truly gone to waste just yet.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*

If he was going to cash in now, losing was the best thing that could have happened to him.

Let's be honest, he's had no build worthy of a champion. He's been jobber to the mid-card for months. Nobody would have taken him seriously as a champion.

He looked super-competitive in a match with John Cena. That he managed to shine in defeat against Cena will help him going forward.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*

The sad thing about this is it was clearly not the original booking.

Cena coming back against ADR was last minute shit, which means him winning the WHC wouldn't have happened if he didn't come back, and Sandow wouldn't have cashed in.

If HHH runs this business he'll run it into the ground.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*



Riddle101 said:


> When Daniel Bryan lost the World Heavyweight Championship in 18 seconds at Wrestlmania, everyone thought he was gone and buried, but he came back and now look at him. Same could happen to Sandow. He lost his MITB shot, maybe he'll use this as a game changer like Bryan did. But let's wait and see. I don't believe Sandow is truly gone to waste just yet.


problem is Daniel had far more success in the WWE than Sandow has at the time of their burials so Bryan had a much bigger fanbase, not to mention one happened at WM which is completely shit to have a World Championship match last 18 seconds.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*



Oxitron said:


> The sad thing about this is it was clearly not the original booking.
> 
> Cena coming back against ADR was last minute shit, which means him winning the WHC wouldn't have happened if he didn't come back, and Sandow wouldn't have cashed in.
> 
> If HHH runs this business he'll run it into the ground.


since when has HHH been in charge of the book?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*



Fissiks said:


> since when has HHH been in charge of the book?


Is it not obvious the power he has backstage has just grown since becoming a part timer? Fact is that he's backstage for every single episode now because he's a pivotal part of the (worst) main event storyline.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*

Sandow losing was the correct decision. I can bet my bollocks off that he will beat the title off of Cena. With Cena on SD now, there will be a lot more build, and I think he'll take it off of him at TLC.

ADR v Sandow v Cena at SS where Cena will pin ADR and then Sandow will win a match to become #1 contender.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*

Yes, it's a bummer for Sandow but at least with his and weirdly enough, Cena's own cash-in, we now know that Money in the Bank doesn't guarantee you a title _win_.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*

At least we know from now on that the person cashing in MITB can still lose. It's not as predictable anymore.


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

I was legit sad when he lost.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*

I think WWE never planned to have him as a World Champion. He was booked arguably worse than any other MITB winner in history, and I know WWE have a thing for booking MITB winners badly, but Sandow has never been booked well and he's only been in the company a year. When you look at the previous MITB winners such as: Ziggler, Bryan, Miz and Swagger - all these guys have been booked better at one point or another than Sandow and all won a midcard title or two before winning MITB, Sandow didn't win any midcard titles before winning MITB, nor did Sandow have any meaningful feuds before winning MITB. It was a big surprise when Sandow won MITB, and I was happy because I like the guy, but there was part of me that always thought he was going to cash it in unsuccessfully, and especially when he started calling himself the ''uncrowned world champion''. And when he failed to cash in on RAW I just had no reaction, it's almost like I saw it coming and I wasn't surprised at all.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*



bkfestivus said:


> At least we know from now on that the person cashing in MITB can still lose. It's not as predictable anymore.


Lol how? Only if you look at the statistics.

When you look at who cashed in against who (and sometimes where/how) it's the most predictable thing ever.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*

Well it was too early for Sandow anyways. He only has been in the WWE for what, 1-2 years?

Let him get himself over in midcard first, then move to the top.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*

I don't think creative has any clue what's going to happen next week, let alone a long term plan.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

He has received perhaps the worst booking I have EVER seen, much less for a MITB winner. He does his gimmick so damn well and they continue to shit on him. Only to get fed to Da Champ Iz Heeah.

Whose corn flakes did he piss in?


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*

I just do not understand the referees. The meaning of the Money in the Bank briefcase is you can Cash it in WHEN you want. But everytime someone does, the referee always has to go the routine of rasing the belt for the audience to see and have the champion stand up ready to fight. It is like the referee will not start the match if the champion is injured. But that is the advantage the briefcase holder has. But not according to the referee.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Well it was too early for Sandow anyways. He only has been in the WWE for what, 1-2 years?
> 
> Let him get himself over in midcard first, then move to the top.


Try 10 years.

Sandow losing against Cena is a given but it was the way in which it was done. After nearly crippling a man by slamming his arm repeatedly with steel steps and then injuring his knee, and then being beaten by a weak AA was a disgrace. If Sandow had to lose it would have been better to have Del Rio come out and cause some disturbance and have Cena win via disqualification than the way how the match was booked. It did Sandow absolutely no favors.

Yes Bryan got a monumental push after the 18 sec fiasco but that is not the normal course for the WWE. So to say this is the start of a push for Sandow is premature wishful thinking. The truth is that we have no idea what the WWE has in store for Sandow so right now going by what we saw on Monday that was a downright demoralizing thing to do to a character.

Nowadays everyone follows their favourite show on line, yes even the casuals. The IWC is no longer some special segregated community. The IWC is this board, twitter, youtube, Facebook etc. All of the Social Media sites that they plug every night. And if the majority of the people who use these sites were dissatisfied with the way that the cash-in was handled (because let's face it, it's still real to the people on Facebook) then Creative would be wise to pay attention. Because that is the WWE Universe talking. It's no longer the domain of smarks, it's where the casual fan resides. WWE look at the dislike bar for this match that you posted on your own youtube channel (i.e. unless you have disabled it already). I've never seen the dislike side so big before for a championship match. Read the comments. The casual fan that you court isn't happy. But hey, they don't know what's best for business now do they?


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*



RichardHagen said:


> I don't think creative has any clue what's going to happen next week, let alone a long term plan.




This. They're making it week by week as they go


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*

I feel like Sandow might be More over now that he lost to Cena. He put up a great effort, and the match was very entertaining. We'll have to see though


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*



Fissiks said:


> problem is Daniel had far more success in the WWE than Sandow has at the time of their burials so Bryan had a much bigger fanbase, not to mention one happened at WM which is completely shit to have a World Championship match last 18 seconds.


Sandow is still being used though. He won the Money in the Bank and failed the cash in. That's gotta lead to something. In the last few weeks I've noticed a bit of a change in Sandow, how he called Alberto Del Rio out on one episode of Smackdown, and then going after Cena on Raw. I think he still has a part to play.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*



thaang said:


> I just do not understand the referees. The meaning of the Money in the Bank briefcase is you can Cash it in WHEN you want. But everytime someone does, the referee always has to go the routine of rasing the belt for the audience to see and have the champion stand up ready to fight. It is like the referee will not start the match if the champion is injured. But that is the advantage the briefcase holder has. But not according to the referee.


Incorrect, the briefcase guarantees you an official match at any official event you choose at any time. It doesn't turn the WWE title into a 24/7 title you can win in a bathroom.

In order for the match to start both competitors have to be able to compete on their feet in the ring, which means you can't cash in when someone is being rolled out on a stretcher or is injured.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The ONLY real positive about Sandow losing is that we no longer have to hear them say:

Cole: In the history of money in the bank, only 1 time has it been cashed in unsuccessfully
JBL: And that was ONLY because Cena gave his opponent a weeks notice.
Viewers at Home: RVD......ECW One Night Stand?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*



Riddle101 said:


> When Daniel Bryan lost the World Heavyweight Championship in 18 seconds at Wrestlmania, everyone thought he was gone and buried, but he came back and now look at him. Same could happen to Sandow. He lost his MITB shot, maybe he'll use this as a game changer like Bryan did. But let's wait and see. I don't believe Sandow is truly gone to waste just yet.


Thing is fans rallied behind Bryan HARD. They brought in signs, bought his merch & chanted his name in matches he wasn't even in. Vince couldn't ignore that.

I've honestly never seen anything like it. That 18 second bs backfired & Sheamus BOMBED HARD. He was getting big pops beforehand & as soon as it happened his reactions dipped tremendously. His character change didn't help either.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

Then why is it that everyone is watching matches of the champions to see when they get injured before the briefcase holders decide to Cash it in? I thought even though the champion is being strechered out you could still Cash in the briefcase.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

This thread has to make me laugh. So a wrestler you like isn't treated like a God and it ticks you off? Sandow has had a good place over the last few months and has a bright future. Why should a newcomer who hasn't been facing main event talent suddenly become World Champion? Or really, I should ask, why would it happen for the millionth time this decade? The WWE has booked a lot of weak champions lately, so why not just be ok that the belt is on somebody who will be a BIG DEAL to beat for it- possibly giving a bit more life to a title that has been very easy to forget about.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

The biggest upsetting thing about his loss??

The inevitable fuck up that creative will do with Sandow. He'll probably be put in random matches getting jobber entrances, he atleast needs to be time on smackdown with a mic if the creative nerds can't find time for him on RAW(I know 3 hours.. :StephenA2 ) the guy is great on the mic. 

Keep having him play on the "Uncrowned WHC" thing he started saying..either way I expected him to lose, it still sucked to see. 

It's gonna be a nightmare because I have NO FAITH in these fucking clowns in creative.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

I don't know if this has been posted already as i only just noticed it. Very interestig words Foley has to say about Sandow. This is what was said................

Mick Foley praised Damien Sandow on his own twitter account. He wrote: THAT WAS AWESOME! Who else found themsekves being swept up in the wave of excitement that IS @TheDamienSandow-mania #RAW Way to go Damien! Come on all you #debbiedowners out there - What happened to @TheDamienSandow was FAR fropm a burial! It was the dawning of the age of Sandow! One year from today, i will remind all of you that i declared on October 28 2013 as the dawning of the age of @TheDamienSandow-mania #RAW"

I won't get my hopes up too much though, after all he was flung from the top of a cell.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I won't get my hopes up too much though, after all he was flung from the top of a cell.


Which made him a huge star and an instant legend. Sometimes losing can be a good thing.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

I wish I had Foley's faith, but I don't, because the booking team and writers are fucking moronic.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

This is the same guy that said Ryback was destined to be champion one day.


----------



## Spirit Soul (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



Sin Samuray said:


> This is the same guy that said Ryback was destined to be champion one day.



Look at Ryback a year ago to now. He was the hottest star on the roster, even hotter then Daniel Bryan was at that point. So he wasn't completely wrong to think that. Then WWE decided to feed him to CM Punk while Punk waited to lose to The Rock. That, and the heel turn killed his momentum.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

He had to thrash Cena and leave him with one usable arm just to level the playing field and then he still couldn't beat him. Got a long way to go before he can be credible in the main event or even get off the PPV pre-show...


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

As much as I love Foley he never says anything critical ever about anyone in WWE. He is kind of a corporate yes man on the Twitter.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

Sandow has been around for just over a year... Give it time people.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

Mick Foley is a company man


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

He's right though, Sandow did NOT get buried.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

He didn't get buried guys. He went from being on the pre-show and losing to Kofi, to have the opening match on RAW, dominate the face of the company, get THIS IS AWESOME chants and have a lengthy good match with someone who no-sells all the time.

Sandow has a future and this is the start of it.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



TeamHeadsh0t said:


> Sandow has been around for just over a year... Give it time people.


Why give him the MITB briefcase if he needs more time though? My gripe isn't that Cena beat him because that was always going to happen, the reason i'm furious is because they clearly had no plan for Sandow unless the plan was "let's have him job to Cena". It may well be going somewhere with Sandow and maybe they are hoping the failed cash in will bring some mocking of him but i think he will be pushed right back down the card again.

You have guys like ADR and Sheamus who have came in and had EVERYTHING right away, i'd prefer it didn't happen to Sandow because it took forever for them to get over with the crowd at all but i'm just pointing out it does happen.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

Agreed until I read 'age of Sandow'. I mean come on now...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

It's like he only won the briefcase just so they can give them a reason to have him feud with Rhodes


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Incorrect, the briefcase guarantees you an official match at any official event you choose at any time. It doesn't turn the WWE title into a 24/7 title you can win in a bathroom.
> 
> In order for the match to start both competitors have to be able to compete on their feet in the ring, which means you can't cash in when someone is being rolled out on a stretcher or is injured.


Orton cashed in when Bryan was unconcious.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

Ass-kisser Foley, at it again. Guy has no self-respect.


And yeah Sandow was buried.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

After all Bryans loss to Sheamus at mania was what got him from kinda over to mega over. Maybe the same thing will happend to Sandow.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



Unknown2013 said:


> He had to thrash Cena and leave him with one usable arm just to level the playing field and then he still couldn't beat him. Got a long way to go before he can be credible in the main event or even get off the PPV pre-show...


He actually beat Cena twice. The only thing that stopped him winning is than finishing moves don't tend to work on Cena like they do every other Superstar in the WWE universe. I said not long ago I thought his cash in should come at TLC because he'd have plenty of time to have a ppv win at survivor and a few big upsets on Raw to sufficiently build his credibility. If you want Sandow to be a credible champion you can do it in 8 fights. Easy.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

So sandow failed against a guy with one good arm, and the lost the one thing that was keeping him relevant and people are supposed to be excited about this? this is already annoying to read coming the sheep wwe apologist on here, hearing it from a legend and actual smart person like Foley is just flat out depressing. 

The segment wasnt about Sandow. It was about Superman Cena overcoming the imaginary odds ONCE AGAIN.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

They should have had a finish similar to Undertaker V HHH Wrestlemania 27 to properly put Sandow over without winning.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

At least now it looks not 100% guaranteed to win the championship. 

Have to give credit to wwe for being brave in doing that, even if it was Sandow :/


----------



## silas69 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

Hope Foley's right, Damien deserves a huge push.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

Yeah Foley is being too optimistic. He sure didn't mention the part about Cena only having one good arm and yet still managed to pull off the AA and pin the guy AFTER Sandow had worked on the arm.

It hurt both guys to be honest because they could have milked the "Cena is a hurt champion" thing and they probably still will because thats WWE. They have Cena defeat a giant or a champion one day and then try to portray him as the underdog the next day as if no can remember anything past 24 hours. I don't know how they can keep doing that after he beat Sandow the way he did. It did nothing but hurt Sandow. What would have helped Sandow is if Cena had to get a quick rollup for a quick pin to retain because he couldn't lift Sandow from his shoulders to do the AA.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

The thing that "buried" him the most was how he couldn't win against a guy who is still coming back from injury and appeared to have hurt his leg too in the match. The match itself was pretty solid and showed Sandow's wrestling ability, just the finish shit all over it. However, I suppose this just adds another layer to his character, maybe brings more of a humble side to him or something? Aren't they considering turning him face? Could sorta fit that. (I dunno, I'm trying to see the positive side to this and possibly failing, miserably :lol)


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

Why even have him cash it in though? It's only been 3 months for crying out loud. If you don't want him taking it off Cena, then just wait. There was still 9 months to go.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



Cycloneon said:


> It's like he only won the briefcase just so they can give them a reason to have him feud with Rhodes


Agreed. It seems Sandow only won the MITB briefcase to get Cody over and start his face turn, at least that's the way i see it and its a damn shame. Don't get me wrong i like Cody but he is so bland apart from his spots in matches that get him pops.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



D.B. Cooper said:


> Why even have him cash it in though? It's only been 3 months for crying out loud. If you don't want him taking it off Cena, then just wait. There was still 9 months to go.


supposedly the plan was for him to lose the cash in all along (according to Alvarez). They probably wanted Cody to take it off of him but once he left early to get married their Sandow vs Cody for the MITB at NOC got scrapped and he returned to feud with Hunter & The Shield with his brother & dad. Guess when they found out Cena returned they decided to put him in the WHC (planned like a week before BattleGround supposedly), it was a good time to do it.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

How was Sandow buried when the only noteworty thing he did prior to losing to Cena was defeating Justin Gabriel on Superstars? The guy was one of the most irrelevant men on the roster anyway.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

He didn't get buried.....but they did waste the cash-in


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



tylermoxreigns said:


> The thing that "buried" him the most was how he couldn't win against a guy who is still coming back from injury and appeared to have hurt his leg too in the match. The match itself was pretty solid and showed Sandow's wrestling ability, just the finish shit all over it. However, I suppose this just adds another layer to his character, maybe brings more of a humble side to him or something? *Aren't they considering turning him face?* Could sorta fit that. (I dunno, I'm trying to see the positive side to this and possibly failing, miserably :lol)


If that's a positive i'm OUT. I'd rather see The Rock, Bret Hart and SCSA in their prime job clean to hornswoggle for the undisputed championship than see Sandow as a face!!! :cuss:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

Even though Sandow failed with his cash in, I wouldn't say he was buried, he took Cena to the limit and probably had his best showing in the ring. Sandow imo looked like a main eventer in that match.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

A main eventer who couldn't beat a guy who had his freshly surgered arm ram several times with steel steps and hurt his knee fpalm

The match didn't make Sandow look it good. It made Cena look like an invincible man who will always over come the odds no matter what. Even Superman had kryptonite.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



Spirit Soul said:


> Look at Ryback a year ago to now. He was the hottest star on the roster, even hotter then Daniel Bryan was at that point. So he wasn't completely wrong to think that. Then WWE decided to feed him to CM Punk while Punk waited to lose to The Rock. That, and the heel turn killed his momentum.


It really upset me they turned Ryback. He as a face was just great. Feed Me More was the most over chant in quite a while. Ryback was cool, edgy and just had it as a face. It really pissed me off when he started coming out with just a leather vest and this "Ryback Rules" shit is so just generic. 



Cycloneon said:


> It's like he only won the briefcase just so they can give them a reason to have him feud with Rhodes


They should have had someone else win the briefcase if this was the case. They could have started the feud with Sandow just screwing Rhodes out of getting the case. I was originally hoping Sandow was going to lose the briefcase to Cody, but Cody has obviously done well for himself with the return of Goldust and the tag team run.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

Mick foley is a blow hard. Obviously he doesn't wanna criticize the booking and burn bridges with vince. He knows that was shit.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

what i find funny is how so many people in the IWC complain that the nature of the Cash in is too predictable, and then when they try something different, people cry and moan that the cash in didnt follow the suit of the previous winners.

Which is it, IWC?


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



Ziggler Mark said:


> what i find funny is how so many people in the IWC complain that the nature of the Cash in is too predictable, and then when they try something different, people cry and moan that the cash in didnt follow the suit of the previous winners.
> 
> *Which is it, IWC*?


I hate when people generalise the IWC as if we all have the same opinion. I certainly wasn't moaning about any predictable cash in, I also could not give a f*ck about previous cash-in's. I mark for Sandow and that was the priority to see him as WHC. It's ironic you say we moan about predictable cash-ins yet as soon as Sandow cashed in against Cena there was only ever going to be one outcome. Can anyone seriously tell me that they thought there was ANY hope for Sandow?

As for people saying he was made to look weak vs Cena. It is true but that's the same with every heel or person against Cena. He is always nursing a "injury" then he will beat the guy. it's happened to ADR, Orton etc so it's not just Sandow that is being hurt by that.

Lastly (not really Sandow related) i think WWE are deliberately trying to p*ss off the smarks because they are even acknowledging the superman gimmick for Cena now, King mentioned it about 3 times on the past Raw alone.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

We already know it was just to pop a rating.


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> As much as I love Foley he never says anything critical ever about anyone in WWE. He is kind of a corporate yes man on the Twitter.


THIS. 

I've lost respect for the guy. MASSIVE yes man.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

I #fucking hate @twitter speak. It's so @goddamn stupid and @DudeLove669 thinks it's #fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

Might aswell save this tweet. There have been a decent amount of guys who have had moments like Sandow did and never became major players. One being Shelton Benjamin after his match with HBK. The match was great but of course people will say he was buried because of what happened. The beating Cena took would actually kayfabe injure anyone else on the roster. I thought when a limb is placed on the mat or steps and smashed by a chair it meant it's over and the arm or leg is broken. Then Cena hurt his knees and he couldn't even apply the STF. Sandow couldn't beat a one armed and one legged Cena.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

Sandow cashing in and losing will only be good if there's a follow up to it and Sandow eventually wins the title from Cena at a later point.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

Foley has finally gone senile...


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



Ziggler Mark said:


> what i find funny is how so many people in the IWC complain that the nature of the Cash in is too predictable, and then when they try something different, people cry and moan that the cash in didnt follow the suit of the previous winners.
> 
> Which is it, IWC?


 :bs:

Umm sir? What is unpredictable about JOHN CENA ....JOHN CENA displaying his SuperCena X-men powers "overcoming the odds" Again. how is that different? thats what they've done every week for the last ten freaking years. Are you serious or trolling? :lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



Punkholic said:


> Sandow cashing in and losing will only be good if there's a follow up to it and Sandow eventually wins the title from Cena at a later point.


not likely and even if he did Sheamus will return and take the title right off of him anyways. Theres no way he will be champion at WrestleMania.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



Korvin said:


> Yeah Foley is being too optimistic. He sure didn't mention the part about Cena only having one good arm and yet still managed to pull off the AA and pin the guy AFTER Sandow had worked on the arm.
> 
> It hurt both guys to be honest because they could have milked the "Cena is a hurt champion" thing and they probably still will because thats WWE. They have Cena defeat a giant or a champion one day and then try to portray him as the underdog the next day as if no can remember anything past 24 hours. I don't know how they can keep doing that after he beat Sandow the way he did. It did nothing but hurt Sandow. What would have helped Sandow is if Cena had to get a quick rollup for a quick pin to retain because he couldn't lift Sandow from his shoulders to do the AA.


yup spot on. If Cena had to use some ring savvy and experience to steal the win against the odds of fighting 1 armed (similar to what Angle did for Cena on debut (just without the arm) then that would have helped Sandow but after you lose to a man with 1 arm when your in prime condition perfectly cleanly theres not much left to do apart from get completly buried when you face him with 2 good arms.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Gutted for Sandow !*



Silencer said:


> Orton cashed in when Bryan was unconcious.


Villainous special referees don't follow the rules.


----------



## TheMizfitWF (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



Young Constanza said:


> :bs:
> 
> Umm sir? What is unpredictable about JOHN CENA ....JOHN CENA displaying his SuperCena X-men powers "overcoming the odds" Again. how is that different? thats what they've done every week for the last ten freaking years. Are you serious or trolling? :lmao


This isn't about Cena, it's unpredictable because the Money in the Bank winner actually lost clean. As in, he got hit with a finisher and pinned. LOL I love how stupid some of you can be. It's so easy to say, "WOW GAIZ JOHN CENA IS SO PREDICTABLE HUURRRR DURRR" but you don't actually see the context of what people are trying to say. No one expected Sandow to actually lose, especially when your precious dirt sheets say the plans of him losing were nixed. You're such a half-wit :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## King031 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> As much as I love Foley he never says anything critical ever about anyone in WWE. He is kind of a corporate yes man on the Twitter.


yeah anybody that agrees with or praises the WWE in any way is just a corporate yes-man,RIIIIIGHT

The only way somebody isn't a corporate yes-man is if theyre trashing WWE in some way,and then only then are their opinions "what they really mean".

What a load of crap.Some legend or person disagrees with your assessment and opinion on WWE,theyre corporate yes men.
Somebody agrees,"oh they speak the truth".

Come on REALLY?


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



TheMizfitWF said:


> This isn't about Cena, it's unpredictable because the Money in the Bank winner actually lost clean. As in, he got hit with a finisher and pinned. LOL I love how stupid some of you can be. It's so easy to say, "WOW GAIZ JOHN CENA IS SO PREDICTABLE HUURRRR DURRR" but you don't actually see the context of what people are trying to say. No one expected Sandow to actually lose, especially when your precious dirt sheets say the plans of him losing were nixed. You're such a half-wit :lmao:lmao:lmao


:flip so you didn't expect Sandow a guy who never wins to lose to the guy who almost never loses no matter the odds, and i'm supposed to be the half wit? guess that makes you a no-wit period then. 

nobody reported anything about sandow and the briefcase. lol context fuck out here douchebag


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*

Read like sarcasm to me


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



TheMizfitWF said:


> This isn't about Cena, it's unpredictable because the Money in the Bank winner actually lost clean. As in, he got hit with a finisher and pinned. LOL I love how stupid some of you can be. It's so easy to say, "WOW GAIZ JOHN CENA IS SO PREDICTABLE HUURRRR DURRR" but you don't actually see the context of what people are trying to say. *No one expected Sandow to actually lose*, especially when your precious dirt sheets say the plans of him losing were nixed. You're such a half-wit :lmao:lmao:lmao


F*uuucking hell. I know this is a *BIG*statement and the cash in has been and gone but that is truely the most amusing, idiotic post i have seen in WF history. Only if you were under the age of 10 would you have been suckered into the idea of Sandow winning, anyone who has half a brain cell or has seen Cena in the last 10 years will know it was a absolute certainty he would win.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol

Get real people...it was gonna take alot more than that for Sandow to win the WHC....believe it or not Cena is still the top face :cena3

This makes Sandow relevant again AND is putting him in the spotlight, i'm sure vince and HHH are paying attention to Sandow right now...he is getting time to go in the ring with Cena. 

I hope none of you are expecting him to pin Cena clean or some shit :jordan .


----------



## Cairnage (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley tweet regarding Sandow's cash-in!!!*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> F*uuucking hell. I know this is a *BIG*statement and the cash in has been and gone but that is truely the most amusing, idiotic post i have seen in WF history. Only if you were under the age of 10 would you have been suckered into the idea of Sandow winning, anyone who has half a brain cell or has seen Cena in the last 10 years will know it was a absolute certainty he would win.



Agree! Super end was NEVER gonna lose to sandow! Anyone who thinks otherwise is fucking ridiculous


----------

